# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Diary of LookingToCut........

## LookingtoCut

6/28

Hey guys/gals, I have decided to start a diary just like "Eradikate" for the remainder of my cycle. I have already completed 3 weeks of my cycle, and Monday ( July 1st ), will be the start of week 4. This is the perfect time to start the diary, because this is when I feel ALL of my gains, etc will take place. I'm sure you all know my cycle by now, but if not it is the following: This is my FIRST cycle:
Weeks 1-10: T200 & EQ ( 400mg/week of each )
Weeks 7-12: Winny ( 50mg/ED )

Stats prior to cycle: 6'2, 193 lbs, 14% BF.

So lets get started with the diary, and it will be updated EVERYDAY! All comments are more than welcome throughout this diary......

P.S. I WILL HAVE BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


6/28

I hit shoulders today @ the gym...Strength has definitely gone up from before I started cycle. Feeling good strength wise, but no difference in physical appearance yet. Also got a good 30 min of incline walking in for cardio today.. Eating very clean, and got plenty of food in today! Very good day......I will be taking the weekend off to rest, and will post on Monday when I hit chest and take another shot!!!! Current weight, 196 lbs.

----------


## LookingtoCut

6/29

Well, I know I said I wouldn't post until Monday when I hit chest, but decided to throw in a post today to keep this thread active...Been sick the past couple days, very bad cough, so this weekend rest will definitely help so I can hit the weights HARD on Monday....Feeling better today, and have gotten off to good day eating wise.....Monday is beginning of week 4, so hopefully the test/eq kick in HARD!!!! I can't wait for the pumps!!!! See ya guys on Monday after my chest workout!

----------


## goldenFloyd

let us know how it goes. i am going to start my test/eq cycle pretty soon... what are your goals with the cycle?

----------


## LookingtoCut

6/30

I wasn't going to post today, until I hit the gym ytomorrow, but I wanted to answer GoldenFloyd's question....I am looking to put on a quality 15-20 lbs of nice solid muscle from this cycle. I am running Liquidex throughout cycle @ .5mg/ed to prevent water retention/bloating. Eating very good today, the past 2 days I have pounded tons of protien/carbs, and feeling good! Can't wait to hit the gym and take my first shot of week 4 tomorrow!!!! Wish me luck guys, and lets hope the test/EQ really kicks in hard.

----------


## LookingtoCut

6/30

I just pouned a huge steak sub on wheat bread...wow was it delicious...feeling very good, about to go pound a protien bar and some oatmeal in a minute....whenever I'm not eating a meal, I'm pounding cashews, cottage cheese, chicken breasts, or protien bars/shakes...I feel I'm not getting in enough food, even though i'm eating TONS...just sentimental....when do you think my test/EQ will kick in FULL blown? Week 4 starts tomorrow!!!!! I can't wait, ill continue posting, and keep everyone updated....peace

P.S. I see a lot of people viewing the diary, but not giving any feedback, etc.....are you guys interested in me making an entire diary like " eradikate "? If nobody interested, I will discontinue the diary!!!

LET ME KNOW GUYS!!!! I'LL POST AFTER I EAT DINNER....

----------


## stetson0032

I am definitly interested in your progress. I hope to do a cycle similiar to yours next spring and am interested in how yours comes out, I vote to keep the diary going!

----------


## Ryu

Hell ya, keep us updated, with lots of pics and stats....

Ryu

----------


## LookingtoCut

6/30

Hey guys, its 9:50 PM now, kinda posting late, but its better than never!! I ate a nice omlet for dinner tonight....You guys gotta try this omlet I make...i'll post the recipe if you are interested...its about 40-50g/protien, and like 5g carbs....so just eat that, and pound a bowl of oatmeal or something with it....best tasting food ever!!!!

I just pounded a protien bar about 40 min ago too, so that will do it for me until my shake before bed in a little while...

I'll post tomorrow after my chest workout, and let ya know how it goes....BUMP on the test/EQ...when will it FULLY kick in??? Should be ANY Day now...week 4 starts tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

P.S. I will weigh in tomorrow as well!

----------


## Tapout

agree with young1 stay 10 weeks
also check your other post for a response

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/1

It's 11:15 AM, I just woke up a little while ago, pounded another one of those omlets, with 2 pieces of wheat toast and jelly. Delicious! Going to pound a bowl of oatmeal in a few minutes also.....then I have to take my shot today around 2:00, and hit the gym @ 4:30! Beginning of week 4, and chest today! I'll post after my workout...in the meantime, BUMP on the Winny questions.....

Ok guys, I am going to run the Test/EQ weeks 1-10...And the Winny weeks 8-13, but then when do I start the Clomid? If I don't start Clomid until week 14, thats 4 weeks after my last test/EQ shot...Isn't it supposed to start 3 weeks after?!?!?!?!

----------


## Tsunami

Are you injecting winny or takin tabs?

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/01

I am taking the Injectable Denkall winny. It is now 3:55 PM, I took my shot about an hour ago. Everything went perfect. 4th week is now under way! No pain, no soreness, nothing...feeling great...I've also pounded another huge steak sub on wheat bread for lunch, a protien bar, and snacked on some cashews since my last post...

I'm off to the gym now to hit chest...ill post when I get back in..and I'll weigh myself today...be back soon!!!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/01

Hey everyone, it's 7:05 PM, I just got home from the gym...Wow it was fuckin incredible!!! Before my cycle I was MAXING out @ roughly 205. I know thats not a lot at all, my chest is one of my weakest parts... Today on the flat bench, I threw 225 up for 4 reps, on my 4th SET!!!!!!!! My strength was through the roof, it was NUTS. I felt like SUPERMAN at the gym today...holy shit I couldn't imagine it getting any better than this, and today was the start of just my 4th week!!!! I think I can finally say the EQ/TEST kicked in...feels GREAT! Just pounded a protien shake, and going to eat dinner around 8:00....Also hit abs today, and a nice 30 min of cardio incline walking........

P.S. Weighed myself today @ roughly 203 lbs.

You'll hear from me tomorrow when I hit my back workout!!!!

----------


## golfer

Success stories are great, keep it up

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/02

Ok guys, I just woke up a little while ago and pounded one of my omlets and 2 pieces of wheat toast. Now I'm gonna go eat a bowl of oatmeal, and a protien bar in a few minutes...Anyways, since I was so proud of my day @ the gym yesterday, I treated myself to a nice bowl of krypto last night...I stopped smoking weed while on my cycle, but decided to treat myself 1 night, and ended up getting WAY off track on my diet...LOL...you know what I mean, VERY bad last night diet wise, but I am RIGHT back on track, and no more treating myself at all...I don't even like smoking anymore...so those days are done!!!!! Anyways, I expected a LOT more feedback on this thread than I am getting..more support, comments, etc.....So come on guys and kick it in gear!!!!!!!
I'm going to the gym in 2 hours to hit my back routine...and we'll see how it goes...ill post after...for now, i gotta eat oatmeal and a protien bar!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. I am going to run the Test/EQ weeks 1-10...And the Winny weeks 8-13, but then when do I start the Clomid? If I don't start Clomid until week 14, thats 4 weeks after my last test/EQ shot...Isn't it supposed to start 3 weeks after?!?!?!?! ( winny = Denkall Stanazolic Injects )

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/02

I killed a nice bowl of oatmeal made with fat free milk and a protien bar since my last post...Just finished cooking up a bunch of grilled chicken breasts and some wheat pasta!!!! Now I have a whole shitload already cooked up, so I can just pound that for dinner when I get home from the gym an hour or so after killing my protien shake! I'll be pounding that for lunch tomorrow most likely too! Anyways, just waiting to go to the gym right now, and just eating/drinking lots of water! Can't wait for my back workout today, hopefully, pumps are there like they were yesterday for chest....last week my back strength had gone up, so we'll see how it goes...I'll post when I get in from the gym.....

BUMP on the Winny/Clomid questions............

----------


## FromFleshtoSteel

keep up up bro...we're reading

----------


## NoLimits

LookingtoCut.... with all this "pounding" and "killing" of your food.... lol, you need to just sit down and enjoy your meals.... just kidding man... sounds like your getting off to a great start for this cycle! Just keep it safe.

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/02

I just got home from the gym. Had a very good back workout today...Stregth has gone up more in back since last week, but not as much as on chest....Definitely better pumps and more energy, therefore, putting up more weight...Can't complain there!!! Got my bf % taken @ the gym today prior to my workout...they do the 4 point test with calipers, and measured me at 10.34%. Definitely don't think thats very accurate, considering most think I'm 13-14% and I have no definition or anything, but felt good to hear that!!!!! I just had a protien shake and a bowl of oatmeal, both made w/ fat free milk.....In about 2 hours, I'll eat my wheat pasta with grilled chicken breasts...and that should do it until my shake prior to bed..........

Thanks for you guys who responded to the thread...nice to hear some input finally!!! Still awaiting answers on the Winny/Clomid questions above........

----------


## AZlifter

Looking good BRO  :Smilie: 

As for the clomid question...start clomid 8-12 hours after your last winni administration. At the end of week 13 EQ should be metabolized out of the body and the only thing left in your system will be the winni you are taking, Because winni metoblizes out of the body in 8-12 then it is safe to start clomid that soon.
Hope that helps you out some  :Smilie: 

Keep us posted bro!

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/03

It is 1:45 PM. Had a nice big omlet with 2 pieces of toast as normal for my breakfast....Going to eat a big bowl of oatmeal and a protien bar in a few minutes...Diet got a little off track again last night, LOTS of food, just the wrong type, but fuck it, a little extra calories...it is NOT happening again....Today I will be hittin legs at the gym, so we'll see how that workout goes....I should do some cardio today to make up for bullshit food I ate past 2 days, but I am doing cardio Mon, Thurs, Saturday...So I'll just wait and use the extra calories to bulk up on....Anyways, I'll post again once I leave the gym and get home...talk to you guys sooon...

P.S. So I should run my T200/EQ weeks 1-10, and the Winny weeks 8-13....Then start my clomid 8-12 hours after my last winstrol administration, correct? Therefore, in total, I am starting clomid 20-21 days after my last test/eq shot....This correct?

----------


## Havesome77

> _Originally posted by LookingtoCut_ 
> *7/03
> P.S. So I should run my T200/EQ weeks 1-10, and the Winny weeks 8-13....Then start my clomid 8-12 hours after my last winstrol administration, correct? Therefore, in total, I am starting clomid 20-21 days after my last test/eq shot....This correct?*


You hit the nail right on the head!!! If you have any extra test, run it for 11 weeks. Keep the EQ at 10 weeks. The test has a half life of 2 weeks and the EQ has a half life of 3 weeks. Run clomid 21 days after last Eq shot...

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/03

I just got home from my leg workout at the gym...Got a pretty good workout in and my legs are very sore...feeling good...Also hit my abs at the gym....Just drank a protien shake and ate a bowl of oatmeal 10 min ago.......Tomorrow I am hitting bi's/tri's, and taking another shot, and I will post again later tonight after I eat my dinner.....talk to ya soon...

P.S. I do have enough test to go 11 weeks, and stop the EQ @ 10 weeks.....So does everyone agree I should run the test for 11 weeks instead of 10? Then the Winny will go weeks 8-13, and hit the clomid 8 hours after last winny inject....Opinions?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/03

Hey guys, I'm about to call it a night and pass out...Just wanted to post....Ate a huge steak sub on wheat bread for dinner tonight...real meet, not cooked in oil....healthy  :Smilie:  Anyways, my legs are pretty sore, so I'm hoping my quad shot doesn't hurt much more than usual tomorrow!!! I am hitting bi's/tri's tomorrow at the gym, and 30 min of incline walking, so i'll post tomorrow after my workout....

BUMP on the question above......

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/04

First of all.....HAPPY 4th OF JULY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's 11:00 AM, just took my shot today...It definitely hurt a little more and I felt the pin going into my muscle alot more due to how sore my quads are from my leg workout yesterday!!! Also, I noticed when doing my injection, that I just finished week 4, and my Brovel T200 still has enough juice for over a week...It must have been OVERFILLED, because I am running it 2cc's/week along with TTokkyo EQ....So I am going to draw a little more than 1cc each time for next couple injections....Anyways, I'm going to the gym in about 45 min since they close early...Doing bi's/tri's today...should get a very good workout..I'll post soon...I just woke up, so I need to go eat some wheat pasta/grilled chicken and a protien bar before the gym...talk to ya sooon!

P.S. ( Once again ) : I do have enough test to go 11 weeks, and stop the EQ @ 10 weeks.....So does everyone agree I should run the test for 11 weeks instead of 10? Then the Winny will go weeks 8-13, and hit the clomid 8 hours after last winny inject....Opinions?

----------


## bram

I hope the workout went ok mate. 

Tell me if you made some progress with the exercises for bi/tri.

*GOOD LUCK LookingtoCut!!*

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/04

Hey guys, it is 1:15 PM, just got home from the gym and drank a protien shake and ate a bowl of oatmeal. My workout today went great. Strength was definitely up on bi's and tri's.....Feeling good, gone up roughly 5-10 lbs in each excersize on average..Also got a great 30 min of incline walking in today too..I'm going to shower, relax, and then eat my egg white omlet in about an hour or so....then get ready to go out with my girl for the 4th of July and watch some fireworks!!!!! I'll post again later guys....keep this thread active...RESPONSES/Comments are APPRECIATED!!!!!!!

P.P.S. Once again, bump the question above.......

----------


## roch

I like the daily updates. It answers the questions for those of us who havn't gone through this yet. Keep it up!

Roch

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/04

Hey guys, it is 10:15 PM. I ended up never going out for the 4th of July tonight because I fought with my girlfriend on the phone for 3 hours!! It sucked, anyways, I ate very good today/tonight, and feel great...Just still feeling sick, and my cough is still here....But, tomorrow I will get a good shoulder workout....so I'll post tomorrow....

Once again, BUMP THE QUESTIONS ABOVE!!!! SOMEONE!!!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/05

Hey guys, its 1:50 PM...I didn't even wake up until 1:00...Got very good sleep, which is good so I can try to grow!!! I ate my usual egg white omlet with 2 pieces of wheat toast...I'm going to have a bowl of oatmeal in about 30 min, with a protien bar....Anyways, today is my shoulder workout @ the gym, I love shoulders...my favorite muscle...My legs are still killing me from Wednesdays workout...Damn, I can barely sit/stand...LOL, but feels good....I'll post after my shoulder workout, and we'll see how things go.....I want to see some physical appearance change already, wanna looked ripped!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm being patient though!!!!

P.S. BUMP THE QUESTIONS ABOVE AGAINNNNNNN, there are tons of people reading this thread, SOMEONE CAN ANSWER PLEASE?!?!?!?!?!

P.P.S Feel free to make any comments/suggestions...the motivation is great, and I love hearing peoples input...Before/after pics comming SOON...I would post my before pics and my current pics, but nothing has changed......

----------


## realer

hey LookingtoCut your doing a great job updated this thread. i read it all the time. good luck bro...

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/05

Hey guys/gals, just got home from the gym about 20 min ago...Had an awesome shoulder workout...strength went up about 10 pounds on everything....mostly....Felt very good..Also walked for 15 min on treadmill..I just drank my protien shake for the first time mixed with dextrose...I put 1/3 cup of dextrose which equals 40g in with my shake...It tasted SOOOOO good, it was incredible....I'm addicted...LOL....anyways, I'm going to relax for an hour or so, and then go pound a large wheat steak sub.....wow they are awesome from this place " quiznos "...you should try it if there's one locally....anyways, I'll post again in a little while.....

P.S Realer = thanks for the comments man, keep reading!!!!!

Today finished my 4th week of my cycle, and the strength has definitely been increasing, however, I am not noticing any vascularity, etc from the EQ...Why could this be? When could physical appearance begin to change? I thought vascularity, etc comes within weeks 4-5?

----------


## LookingtoCut

7/06


It's 12:45 PM, I just woke up...Slept late, needed my rest....Sat and Sunday are my rest days from the gym, so I get to just relax, and eat! Starting next week, I'll be doing my cardio on Mon, Thurs, Sat....I've been doing it MOn, Wed, Fri...but my leg day is on Wednesday, and I can't do cardio after...so I changed things around...anyways, I'm gonna go to the tanning salon today too, hopefully for a little while...I can't wait to hit the gym on Monday...looking forward to it......I'll post again later...I'm gonna go eat a nice big breakfast.......

BUMP on all my questions....COME ON GUYS!!!! Is anyone reading?!?!?!

----------


## eradikate

good thread lookingtocut. i just read your whole diary and it seems like you're doing very well so far! keep it up! and remember, dont smoke weed before a work out or during the day. only at night bro! im just lookin out for ya!

----------


## nuke

This is awesome for us newbies ! I wish I could answer your questions but. Keep writing. I start my cycle on Monday

----------


## GynoClinic

tell us your latest stats please you have us all curious right now,

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/07

Hey guys, I got caught up in a few things last night, sorry I couldn't post...Anyways, I've been eating tons of food over the weekend while I rest for my big week @ the gym starting tomorrow...I do not have current stats, but I will weigh myself tomorrow at the gym....I will post those results tomorrow....Tomorrow is my chest workout..and I'm definitely looking forward to it, especially after my last chest workout!!!! We'll see the difference...stregnth is up a lot right now, just waiting for the physical appearance changes....Size, Cutting, Vascularity, etc....Some people say that doesn't come until week 7 or so...but I want it to come now!!!!!! I just ate another one of my HUGE omlets with 2 pieces of toast and a bowl of oatmeal....I'm off to the tanning salon right now, and when I get back, I'll kill a protien bar.....I definitely 100% will post again later....keep this thread going guys, and everyone who made comments, thank you so much for showing your interest in my thread.......I just drank my Liquidex...off to the tanning salon I go!

Bye guys!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eradikate

good shit bro! your strength gains sounds amazing so far! bro just keep with it and dont slack off your diet! i wish you the best man~

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/07

Hey guys, its 6:20, just got in a little while ago...Been eating ALL day, and out in the sun getting a tan.....You know you gotta have the tan...
Anyways, I was told by 3 people today that my face is a little bloated and so are my arms, stomach, and love handles!!!! I am taking liquidex @ .5mg/ED, so I'm not sure if thats supposed to happen....I feel I am gaining FAT, and not muscle....Tomorrow starts week 5, and I have no definition, size, vascularity, etc.... Should I cut my calories to get shredded/ripped and gain LEAN muscle? Everyone says to EAT, EAT, EAT...and thats what I'm doing, and I'm eating VERY CLEAN, but I feel I am gaining fat, unless it is REALLY all bloat, which will go away, then I'm not worried....What do you guys think? I want to get ripped from my cycle, and LEAN mass, and lose bf%....help me out...I'm feelin kinda down right now  :Frown:

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/07

Hey guys, it's 11:10 PM...I'm very tired, and I just finished a nice egg white omlet with turkey and fat free cheese, about 40g protien....That was instead of a shake tonight.....I'm gonna go to sleep, and get ready for my shot and chest workout tomorrow! Wow, seems like forever since I've injected....I'm very anxious for chest tomorrow, but feeling very down about my cycle/bloating right now...I look pregnant, and my goals are to be ripped....someone give me advice on what I mentioned above....thanx guys, I'll check for all responses in the morning...I'll post after my inject...Wish me luck!!! GOodnite!

----------


## goldenFloyd

Dude, you sound like you are doing everything right bro! Hopefully someone else can chime in on recommendations. When I was just doing test alone with ** arimidex I got very vascular. I am going to start my test/EQ cycle soon and would expect to get very vascular. Maybe you are eating so much and going up so much in strength you are just getting bigger and adding a few fat pounds? I am sure you will get the results you want, your dedication is inspiring. Keep bangin and work HARD bro. We're behind you!

----------


## goldenFloyd

anyone think his dosage is a bit low? 400/400? Other bros chime in, interested in opinions.

----------


## AZlifter

Yep......Lookingtocut.....run your test to week 11 if you have enough...and then start the winni week 8 and run it through to week 13. Start clomid 8-12 hours after your last winnin inject.  :Smilie: 

As for the bloat.....did you just start running the liquidex? If so, then give it a few days for it to kick in and cut the bloat away.....It now has to work a little harder to get your bloat down because your body is full of some estrogens, so its got to fight harder to work...but it will if you give it time. Keep the dosage at .5mg/ED.

Keep the clean calories going strong and if you aren't as ripped as you want to be then cut the calories when you hit the winni....but keep eating until then...you'll see good results soon bro...  :Wink: 

Keep up the good work bro!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/08

GoldenFloyd & AZLifter, thanks for the comments, I appreciate everything.....

AZLifter - I did not just start taking my Liquidex...I've been taking it @ .5mg/ED since I began my cycle....That is why I was worried....It definitely seems to be water, because I notice it in my face too, and if it was fat, I wouldn't be bloated everywhere I'm assuming...You gave me great advice about keeping calories up and clean, and then can cut calories when time for Winny if needed...Also, I PRAISE You for finally answering my clomid/test/winny questions....thats exactly what I wanted to hear........

Anyways guys, I took my shot about 3 hours ago. It bled when I pulled the pin out, and there is a little bruise, so I'm assuming I hit a blood vessel..YES, I did aspirate and saw air bubbles!!! So no worries there...I ate a huge egg white omlet today like normal, with a bowl of oatmeal at around 11:30...At 1:00, I ate a protien bar...and I am about to go eat some wheat pasta and grilled chicken breasts...it's 3:00 now..I'm going to the gym @ 3:45 for my chest workout...I will also weigh myself today...and I'm sure my weight is up because of this bloating...Hopefully, I have a strong chest workout like last week...I will post when I return from gym!!! Thanx guys!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/08

Hey guys, It is 6:30 PM, I just got in from the gym and drank my protien shake with 40g dextrose...Is it bad to drink dextrose this late?? This is the time I get home from the gym everynight, and I was told not to worry because dextrose is very crucial post-workout.....Anyways, my chest workout today went great!! I felt a little weak, but somehow I still managed to put up more weight! Last week, I hit 225 for 4 reps, and this week I hit 225 for 6 reps, and 245 for 4 reps!!!! I'm happy with stregnth...I wanted to incline walk for 30 min tonight, but every single fuckin treadmill was taken!!!! Thats insane, so I'll do it tomorrow instead...not a problem....I'm still very worried about this bloating..I look SO fat, my stomach, love handles, etc...It sucks...I've been taking L-Dex like I mentioned since day 1, so I don't know why...Today started week 5 for me...I'm trying to get LEAN/RIPPED off this cycle, not get fatter!!!!!! I want to lower bf% and gain some size like MOST people I have read that took this cycle....Comments welcome...come on guys!!!!!

I'll be back soon!

----------


## A_Nice

Way to go man... Good stuff

----------


## realer

hang in there, your doing great bro.

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/08

Hey guys, its 11:45 PM, getting ready to go to sleep....About to go drink a protien shake with some fat free milk, and hit the hay!!! Anyways, I just wanted to post before I went to bed....My leg is feeling a little sore from injection today, because I hit that blood vessel, but not too bad...Tomorrow is Back for me @ the gym....I love back, so we'll see how things go.....I'll post tomorrow, before I hit the gym.....Still very very worried about the bloating....but there's nothing I can do about it...Maybe I'll up my L-Dex a little starting tomorrow, see if it helps at all.....Anybody still reading my diary besides Realer?!?!?!
GOODNITE!

-LTC

----------


## RockSolid

u getting any sides like acne yet?, dont forget to lift harder than ever before and eat eat eat, keep up the good work,

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/09

Hey guys, its 11:45 AM, just woke up a little bit ago and had a bowl of oatmeal...I'm about to go make a egg white omlet when I finish this post....I am looking forward to my back workout today....I feel a little better because I PM'd a few guys regarding the bloating, and they all told me its completely normal, and the water retention will subside and I will look completely different in a few weeks...that makes me feel a hell of a lot better......Anyways Rocket, no acne or nothing...no probs there yet...::knock on wood::..... Well, I'll be posting when I get back from the gym guys............i have a stomach ache because im hungry, so im going to the kitchen to cook! bye everyone

-LTC

----------


## tbulldog

What are your stats? what are your stats? what are your stats?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/09

Hey everyone, it's 6:35 PM, I just got in from the gym and just drank my usual protien shake with 40g dextrose....I will wait about an hour and eat my steak with brown rice @ roughly 7:45.....Anyways, today I hit back at the gym, it went awesome...My weight went up in all my excerizes, feeling very good @ the gym today....I weighed myself today and came in at 205 lbs....So I'm guessing I may have lost some bloat since yesterday since I took 1mg/Liquidex....I'll see if that helps...I also did 30 min incline walking tonight post workout.....But my strength is still continuing to increase, which I love.....well, I'll post again later before I go to sleep after I eat dinner....keep lifting hard everyone!!!! I'll check in a little while for responses, etc....if anyone has questions/comments, feel free!! Thanx guys, BYEEEEE

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

Sounds like things are going good for you bro. Keep up on the diary, I'm sure MANY bros are reading just not commenting. I feel that this diary, as well as Eridikate's are great for those virgin cyclers like myself  :Smilie: . Keep me posted on how the bloat is coming along....i see you upped the dosage of L-dex  :Smilie:  that should really help lower your bloat.

Don't worry too much about that bloat cause once the L-dex takes affect you should lose most of the water. Keep up on the clean cals and you'll get that LEAN look that you are wanting.

GREAT job so far bro......keep up the hard work!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/10

Hey guys, its 12:15 PM, I just woke up because I got to sleep early...I'm going to make an omlet with a bowl of oatmeal in a few...First, I wanted to read for new comments and post on my diary....

AZLifter- thanks for all your support man, I appreciate your comments, and they keep me motivated to continue to post every few hours!!!

Also, I took 1mg of L-Dex again today, and the bloat has already gone down a little bit....definitely gone down some....

Today I am hitting legs/calves at the gym, so I'll let you guys know how that goes....should go pretty well.....last week my legs were so sore I couldn't sit/stand for a few days...LOL, it sucks because then I have to take my shot the next day!

Anyways, i'll be back soon guys, comments welcome!!!

lata

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

Hey bro,

How is the vascualrity from the EQ? Is it starting to kick in more? The bloat should be very minimal by day for of L-dex so don't worry you'll be looking leaner in no time.

By the way....what week is this in the cycle?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/10

Hey everyone, its 6:45 PM, I just got in from the gym and guess what I did?!?!?!? You're right, I drank a protien shake with 40g dextrose, and it was awesome!!! Anyways, my leg workout today went very well....strength was up, and I hit calves hard....I did a nice ab workout also....I've gone up a few plates on my leg presses, etc.... :Smilie: 

I'm going to eat a steak with brown rice for dinner at around 8:00....maybe chicken breasts instead, we'll see.......I weighed myself again today and it was 208.......Tomorrow I am hitting bi's/tri's/forearms and 30 min cardio...longer day tomorrow...but one of my favorite.....anyways, ill be back on soon.....see if ANYONE finally posts under the thread.....lol....ill post again later.....after dinner that is!!!

-LTC

----------


## sav22

Keep eating and growing bro!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/10

Hey guys, its 12:45 AM, and I'm getting ready to pass out for the night.....Since dinner, I've snacked on some pure white chicken, it was delicious....and then I just drank my protien shake with fat free milk a few min ago...Now I'm making this post, and jumping in bed....tired as hell.....look forward to my bi/tri/forearm workout tomorrow, and the cardio! I'll post in the morning when I get up to eat........
GOODNITE!!!!

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

How is the bloat now? Going away I hope  :Smilie: 

Are you noticing any increased vascularity from the EQ lately?

What week are you in bro?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/11

Hey everyone, its 12:00 PM, and I just got up a little while ago....I have to take an injection today, so I'll be doing that in about an hour or so....1cc of t200 and 1cc of EQ goin into the quad! Anyways, I'm gonna eat a nice egg white omlet and a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast...then take my injection....I'll be posting after I do my injection, and let everyone know how things went....I'll be back very soon, after I eat some food, and push the pin through!!!!

AZLifer - Yes, the bloating has gone down a little already since I bumped the L-Dex up to 1mg..... I have not really noticed anything significant regarding vascularity, but at the gym, when I was pumped in my back workout on Tues, I noticed a few more veins comming out....more visible than normal, but nothing dramatic.....

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/11

Hey guys/gals, I'm back! It's 1:30 now, and I just took my shot...Everything went smoothly, just bled a little bit more than normal, but no big deal...I jumped in the shower, massaged it, and all is fine now....I'll be going to the gym @ 3:45 like normal to hit bi's/tri's/forearms, and 30 min cardio.....I'm looking forward to the gym today, so hopefully I get a STRONG workout....lol...we'll see how everything goes, and I'll post when I get back....see ya guys in a few hours....feel free to drop me some messages while I'm gone!!!!! I'm gonna go eat a protein bar now, and then some wheat pasta/chicken breasts before the gym!

P.S. AZLifter, sorry for not answering this before, but today was the last shot of my 5th week...Monday starts week 6.

----------


## NoLimits

LookingtoCut: Sounds like everything is working well. 15 lbs. in 5 weeks... Not a bad start considering the test and eq just kicked in last week. And glad to hear that you don't have to pound your food anymore!!! lol. Keep it going....

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/11

NoLimits - Thanks for the support man, I just dont see any physical changes so that 15 lbs isn't showing anything..thats what sucks....

Diesel - Thanks again for all your help, your truly awesome man!!! I appreciate your motivation/confidence in me and my first cycle...


Ok, it's 5:45 I went to the gym a little earlier today, and just got home and you already know what I drank, so theres no point in saying it....lol...My bicep/tricep workout today went awesome...stregnth was definitely up again, and really felt good...I also did forearms, and felt very good pumps there as well....I incline walked for 30 min, to get some cardio in, and overall, it was a very very good workout...Today was my last shot of week 5, so now I'll be looking forward to Monday, thats the start of week 6! Tomorrow is Shoulders @ the gym, and I love my shoulder workouts...but i'll be posting again soon...im going out to dinner with my girl tonight, to get some chicken and brown rice...ahhhh gotta love it!!!! Talk to you guys soon!

----------


## AZlifter

Bro, 

How can you NOT see 15 more lbs packed on your frame? That is a good chuck of weight to go unoticed....LOL  :Smilie: 

You are doing good bro....keep hit'em heavy & hard!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/11

AZLifer- Honestly Bro, the scale is saying I'm up roughly 12-15 lbs, but theres no physical changes...Not looking bigger, not looking more cut, not even looking leaner...No changes, but I've heard you won't really notice it until week 7ish, and it'll all hit you and you'll blow up, so I'm hoping thats the case!!!


Anyways, its 1:00 AM, I'm tired as hell, and about to go to sleep....First, I gotta go drink a fat free milk protien shake, then lay down, and pass out....Get ready for a good shoulder workout tomorrow!! Shoulders and abs......i'll be posting in the morning guys.....

ANY ADVICE ON WHY IM NOT SEEING ANY PROGESS YET? Everything is in check, training HARD, etc....My strength is through the roof, but nothing going on yet here.......

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Hey everyone, its 11:45 am, I just woke up...About to go due my usual, make my omlet and my oatmeal.....Anyways, I'm a little dissapointed that nobody gave my thread any input last night, I was hoping to wake up and read some posts, but thats alright...Nobody is interested...Anyways, I am hitting Shoulders/abs at the gym today...looking forward to my workout alot.....so I'll be posting soon guys! I gotta go eat.....I woke up early this morning with stomach pains, so I jumped up, ate some cashews, and passed back out...they were delicious....LOL....see ya in a few!

-LTC

----------


## adaptations

> _Originally posted by LookingtoCut_ 
> *07/12
> 
> Anyways, I'm a little dissapointed that nobody gave my thread any input last night, I was hoping to wake up and read some posts, but thats alright...Nobody is interested...-LTC*


Lets not even talk about that...you have 2 PAGES of replies...me on the other habd have like 10 replies, which half of them are mine!!

haha...Well anyways, Keep on eating bro!
And keep pounding away on the weights, HOw long do you have left before your cycle is over?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12


Adaptions - If you read through the diary, 90% of the posts are mine as well... Anyways, I have 8 FULL weeks still LEFT on my cycle! I love the thought of that! I still have weeks 6-13..........

I am looking forward to week 8 so I can throw the winny in....Today is my last day of week 5, and then Monday starts 6! 

Hopefully I'll start growing by then!!!!!!!!!! Or cutting up...something better happen...LOL.... 

I've been reading on your cycle too, good luck man, and keep pushing the weights HARD! I'll be back after my workout guys...I just ate my omlet and wheat toast....I'll have a bowl of oatmeal and a protien bar in a few.....

-LTC

----------


## adaptations

Sounds to me like youve already started growing buddy, 12 pounds, thats growing. You yourself may not notice it but you will sooner or later...its a mental think.

8 weeks left? nice, i have 11 left well, i end week 2 on sat. so tomorow.
anyways, off to go grab lunch

----------


## eradikate

good shit bro! sounds like you're doing great man!!! from what im reading on your thread, you're gonna be huge dude!! just keep it up! EAT EAT EAT!!!!!! TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!! SLEEP SLEEP SLEEP!!!!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Eradikate- There you are bro, nice to hear from ya, sorry I missed your IM on AOL before, I was at the gym!!! Come on more often and we'll talk and shit........

Anyways guys, it is 6:00 PM, just got in from the gym, and YES I drank my usual shake......LOL...I'm going to get ready and then go eat with my girl again, some more chicken and brown rice.....Anyways, my shoulder workout went awesome today! I really got good pumps, and felt very strong....My traps are finally growing, and looking bigger, even my friend noticed!!! I stepped on the scale, and weighed 205 lbs....Thats 12 pounds more then when I started my cycle, and I've been at this weight for the past few days now......Tomorrow I was thinking about going and do cardio on an empty stomach in the morning for like 30 min, to burn some fat...What do you guys think? Should I go do 30 min cardio and calves? Overall, my workout was awesome! I'll post again after I get back from dinner.....see ya guys soon!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Hey everyone, its 8:00, and I just got back in from dinner...It sucked, me and my girl fought the whole time, and didn't talk from the time we were at the restaurant, until I took her to get her car....we still haven't talked since the restaurant....Anyways, the food was good.....but, I'm just relaxing now, killing some time until some friends come over...Well, I'll be posting again soon, sorry for making it quick, just wanted you guys to know my shitty dinner experience....

P.S. BUMP on the Cardio/Calves question up above....thanx...

----------


## supirman45

I'm just finishing up week #2 of my first cycle. I really haven't notice anything yet.... but I will after my 4th and 5th shot, or at least thats what they're tellin me.... Keep us posted on your progess!

----------


## eradikate

gee sorry to hear bout you and your girl dude. did you feel the roid rage when you were arguing with her? on my cycle i had pretty bad rage but i controlled it pretty well. how much are you benching now?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Hey guys, its 4:00 am, and I'm tired as fuck! I had a long night, and ended up smoking a lot of bud, and ate a whole bunch of cookies, oreos, pop tarts, etc.....My diet was way off track....I'm feeling extremely bloated right now, and I am getting back on track tomorrow...Going to do 30 min cardio on an empty stomach....So back on track as of tomorrow...I needed to shock the body...hehehe...Anyways, I'll post tomorrow after I do 30 min cardio and Calves....goodnite!!

Eradikate- Chest is Monday, I will post then again..that damn weed killed me tonight!!!! My diet went down the drain, but its only 1 day, and im on my bulking phase now  :Smilie:  Can't be too bad

----------


## goldenFloyd

sounds like a serious case of the munchies man, hehe. i just got done watching arnold smoke a fat joint after winning the mr. o in pumping iron. but since we don't look like arnold yet, get back on track! hehe. keep postin. cardio in the AM will burn more fat since your glycogen levels will be very low from your body using them while you sleep. maybe pop from ECA before you cardio it up. how is the vascularity - any changes? hard to believe 12 pounds isn't noticable... KEEP BANGIN!

----------


## goldenFloyd

a successful amateur bb recommended the following split to me... back/chest/legs/arms/calves&abs with a break every 4 days. I've had awesome success with this myself, I feel like calves is a bodypart that is often overlooked by many and like the abs are not trained as a serious muscle. ab/calf days are still 1.5 hour workouts for me. This kid has 4 years training on me, but he looks like franco columbo so i'm takin' his advice. just sumptin to think about. peace.

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/13


Hey everyone, its 12:15 PM, I just woke up....I'm about to head out before I eat and go do calves and 30 min of cardio at the gym....Burn off that bullshit I ate last night...Anyways, I haven't noticed anything really with the vascularity...At times, I can notice a little difference, but its rare, but I LOVE it when I see it......I'll be back soon, off to the gym I go, then I'll come back, and have a protien shake....I'm not going to put Dextrose in my shake today, since I am really only doing cardio....I'll be back soon to post......

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Hey guys, I just got back in from the gym...It's 1:45 PM...I did 30 min of cardio and calves....It felt great.....I just drank a protien shake with fat free milk with NO dextrose, and I had some oatmeal made with fat free milk...It was great...I'm gonna hop in the shower, and I gotta go out for a few.....So I'll be back on to post soon, I'm eating CLEAN today!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/12

Hey everyone its 8:45 PM...Remember my quote above saying " I'M EATING CLEAN TODAY! "?!???? Well, guess what...everything was going great until I went to dinner with my girlfriend...we went to a restaurant called Houstons, its so good...I ate spinach cheese dip with tostilla chips, and then I ate a filet mignon with black beans, and then killed it with a 5 nut warm brownie with ice cream!!!! It was delicious...I figured I would shock my system and give myself some calories to transform to muscle starting Monday, beginning of week 6! But, I already decided, any cheating I'm going to do I wanna do NOW before I hit the winny...once week 8 comes, and I hit the winny, there will not be a SINGLE cheat meal....nothing, STRICT hard diet to shred/cut up...Right now, pack on some quality size...but anyways, mark my words, my diet is 100% on track as of right this second....trust me...Anyways, i'm staying at a hotel with my girl tonight.... :Smilie:  

I'll post tomorrow, and ill drink shitloads of water tonight..that'll help...i feel so guilty and like shit because i ate that....  :Frown:

----------


## RockSolid

nah dont feel guilty, one of my friends actually while doin a cycle ate everything he could in site, fries, greasy food everything, he gained alot of weight, and fat, then he did a cutter cycle of fina and winny and got ripped, im not saying you do the same, but you still gotta eat alot of carbs and some fat to kept muscle growing.

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/13

Good Mornin everyone, its 11:15 AM, and I just got home from the hotel with my girlfriend last night...I didn't eat anything last night since dinner, and just drank a lot of water....She gave me my Liquidex this morning while I was laying in bed... :Smilie: 

RockSolid - Thanks for the comments man, I know TONS of guys who ate ANYTHING in sight, and they gained a LOT of muscle and some fat, but they are already cutting up very nicely just through diet,hard training, and believe it or not, Hydroxicut!


I don't believe cutting cycles are necessary unless preparing in short time notice for a comp....otherwise, just diet, cardio, and hit some ECA and you'll cut up in no time.....I'm off to make a egg white omlet and a bowl of oatmeal....NO GYM FOR ME TODAY!!! Body needs the rest every Sunday! Post again soon!

----------


## eradikate

good shit bro. sounds like everything is going good. and dont worry about those callories man. just keep traininng and eating and you'll grow. and good luck on chest monday!

----------


## BigArms

Hey LookingTocut! Your diary is awesome bro! Keep it up and keep pushing those weights! I look forward to your posts!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/13


Hey everyone, its 6:30 PM.....I just got in from a long-day at the beach.....Got a nice tan though! Ate very good today!!! I'm very very stressed out about my girl...we been fighting every single day, because we are going off to different colleges, so its VERY stressful, and we are leaving each other in 5 weeks...its hard.....and we are trying to get things straightened out before hand. ....so I HAVE to smoke some bud today to kill this edge...BUT, I will NOT be eating anything tonight except my chicken breasts for dinner and a protien shake before bed! Thats a promise...Tomorrow starts week 6!!!!!! Get to take my shot tomorrow morning, WOOOHOOOO! And, tomorrow is my chest workout, which have been AWESOME the past few workouts...lets hope this pace continues!!!! Anyways, thanks for all your support.....

Eradikate, thanks for the nice words brotha...I missed your IM today because I was out on the beach watching boat races!!!!

BigArms, thanx for the good words....keep reading the diary, because it should be gettin better and better, week 6 is just starting tomorrow!

8 FULL more weeks on my cycle!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOO that gets me pumped!!!!!

BE BACK LATER ON TO POST AGAIN!...and read more comments

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/13

Hey guys, its like 11:15 PM, and I've been very good on my diet even though I smoked...Only thing I ate since dinner was a protien bar, about 20 min ago, and I'm going ot have my shake before bed....Very excited for my chest workout tomorrow, should be intense!!! Hopefully! We'll see how things go, and tomorrow is my first shot of week 6....I'll post in the morning after I eat my omlet, bowl of oatmeal, and take my shot!!!!

-LTC

----------


## Ryu

Your diary is great bro... It also sounds like you are having one hell of a good time... Keep it up!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/15

Hey everyone, its 12:00 PM, I just got up a few minutes ago, and took my injection! I had to stick the pin in twice, because the first time, I hit a blood vessel and my leg jumped a little...LOL, so I took it out, switched pins, cleaned the site, and went in again...PERFECT the 2nd time....Anyways, last night I ate a little more than expected...LOL, since the post on the protien bar, then I ate some fried chicken...I know its horrible b/c its fried, but at least I got chicken instead of like a hamburger or something, ya know? I also ate one of my omlets, which is very healthy, and a bowl of oatmeal...figured I could use some more cals....Just not that late at night!!! I figured it was a Sunday, and I cheated on Friday and Saturday, so I might a well start fresh TODAY ( Monday ).....Absolutely flawless from now on...I KNOW i've said it before, but I'm 10000% dedicated, and I have my goals in mind, to get ripped/shredded, and I know a STRICT diet is the key to it...and thats what I'm going to do....Next 8 weeks will be a very CLEAN high protien moderate-high carb diet....Should pack on some quality size/definition....

Anyways, today started week 6!!!!! I am going to the gym in about an hour or so, to hit chest!!! I'm SO excited to go see if my strength is still going up...Also, this week I should start GROWING!!!!!!! Start seeing changes...I'm very excited...so I'll post how everything goes...Also, I'm going to weigh myself, which my weight has DEFINITELY gone up because of all the junk food I've been eating...so majority is going to be fat...but once I hit the winny, I'll up the cardio a little, and make sure my diet is COMPLETELY 10000% perfect, and rip/shred up......

I'll be back soon to post...this one was LONGGGGGGGG...sorry for explaining my life story guys, but thanx for listening!!!!

-LTC ( i gotta go eat omlet/oatmeal...i haven't eaten yet!!! )

----------


## AZlifter

Looking good bro!  :Smilie: 

FYI...I look forward to reading your new post daily bro so keep them up! As for the girl situation....I've been there bro and the BEST thing to do is CHERISH these last 5 weeks together. Easier said than do....I know, but just remember that you won't be seeing eachother as often so take advantage of the time you have now!

Good luck with the girl bro!........Keep up the hard work!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/15

AZLifter - thanks for the comments brotha...I greatly appreciate them, and they mean alot....I just fought with my girl AGAIN, and hung up the phone..She acts like she doesn't care about ANYTHING that bothers me, and she's more worried about herself, and its killin me man...truly is....

Anyways, I'm off to the gym, comments like that keep me motivated, and I'm going to throw up 1 extra rep for being so pissed off over my girl....I'll use that anger in the gym.......

I'll see ya guys soon, off to hit chest!!!!!

----------


## woodsy169

Great work on the diary LookingtoCut...hey bro, don't worry about you and your girl fighting. Are you guys planning on trying the long distance relationship thing? Bro, you will be at a college with a ton of frat parties with a ton of horny chicks...damn I wish I was your age again!! You lucky mutha!! lol Anyway, you have quite a bit to look forward to and you don't need your girlfriend bringing you down...Keep your head up and keep up the great work bro!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/15

Woodsy- Thanks for your support bro....Yes we are trying to work out the long distance thing, even though its technically short distance...LOL, our colleges are only 1 hour away from each other, so we can see each other all the time...just sucks having to part and not be with each other all the time...ya know?

Anyways, I just got back from the gym, its roughly 3:20 PM, had my shake with dextrose...I was a little dissapointed on my chest workout...Last week, I put 225 for 6 reps...today I only got 225 for 4 reps.....And last week I pushed 245 for 4, and today I only pushed 245 for 3.....But I'm still feeling strong/good....At this point, I feel if I stick to my diet, eat lots of CLEAN food, I can really pack on VERY good size/definition over the next 8 weeks left, ESPECIALLY when I hit the winny...I'm looking forward to that! Next Wednesday, I'm going to the Bahamas with my buddy for 4 nights, 5 days! We just planned it out today, but trust me, I'll be training VERY hard while I'm there, and stickign to my diet because I wanna look as lean as possible while there....I worked out at a different gym today than normal, maybe that made a difference...I went with one of my friends to his gym, and his scale was WAY off...so I'll wait until tomorrow to post updated weight....so I can weigh in on the scale I always weigh myself on....

Well, I gotta jump in the shower, I have the water running...be back later to post after dinner...dinner tonight is brown rice and chicken....

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

Bro,

Too bad hearing about the lady......they always seem to get under the skin somehow. IMO...i think she is picking fights because she is worried that you will find someone better when you are of to college. If i were you i'd sit her down and explain to her that all this fighting is doing NEITHER of you any good. Quit fighting over the phone bro...LOL....its better to resolve things face to face, that way their will be NO way of avoiding the resolution. (Sound like a love doc....  :Smilie:  )

N E how....keep the CLEAN cals up and you'll get that leaner look in NO time! Also, i hear that cruise ships have some killer gyms?? Let me know if this is true or not...I'm wanting to go on a cruise soon  :Wink: . Don't let the stress of your relationship get into the way of your gym time bro, sounds to me like thats why today wasn't as good as your previous chest days....JMO. 

You are kicking ass bro...keep your head up and things will work out...they always seem too!
AZ

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/16

AZLifter- I tried posting to get back to you last night, but for some reason the web page wasn't loading, so I never got to make a post last night...Thanks a lot man, me and my girl are going to try to talk about things today, and see what we can do.......

Anyways, sorry I couldn't post last night!!! I ate very clean last night....its 10:45 AM, I just got up like 20 min ago...I have to go to travel agency to pay for my trip to the Bahamas next wednesday! Then I have to go to the gym in a little bit and hit back today!!! I'll be able to weigh myself on my normal scale today, so I can post results!!!! Anyways, I'll be back soon, gotta run!

-LTC

----------


## adaptations

WTF...Do you WORK?!?!?!?!

Your up everyday at like 11am....and seem like you dont do anything besides eat, sleep WO, and i dunno whatelse....but now your going to Bahamas on a cruise.....WTF..im jealous

----------


## woodsy169

The life of a man fresh out of high school on his way into college...Damn, I miss those years...

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/16

Woodsy - I'm not fresh out of high school, finished a year ago, and already attented a community college......But good works brotha!

Adaptions - I own my own internet based business, so I work from my computer whenever I want..but in reality, ALL I do is eat, sleep, and workout...couldn't get better!!!!

Anyways, its 2:45, just got home from the gym a little while ago...I'm happy because I got a new phone today I've been waiting for since I lost my old cellphone...I got the insurance company to send me a real nice phone.....I weighed myself today @ 210 lbs.....not so bad, thats 17 lbs more than when I started cycle....But, I ate a lot of bullshit food recent so I'm sure its fat mostly....Anyways, my back workout today was awesome, I was throwing around the weight...I felt like I could have kept going for hours, and I didnt want to stop...LOL, I did forearms, and 30 min incline walking too, overall, a good workout!

I'll post again later after brown rice/chicken for dinner!!!

-LTC

----------


## NoLimits

17 lbs in six weeks... Damn, at this rate, you will be a monster at the end of your cycle. Do you still think you are not growing? You have to see some results now!

----------


## woodsy169

Great job!! Man, you have to be growing like...a weed!! LOL

Hey PM me the link to your website...I would like to check it out...Thanks!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/16

Hey everyone, its 1:00 AM and I'm gettin ready to go to sleep soon....I just drank a protien shake and had some cashews....now I'm good to go until my omlet/oatmeal in the morning....Tomorrow I am hitting Legs at the gym, so I wanna see if my strength goes up!!! 

NoLimits - people tell me I am getting bigger, but I'm not noticing much of anything to be honest........maybe because I'm 6'2.....

Woodsy - I will get that over to ya soon.........

Thanks for the comments guys, keep reading!!!!!!!!

be back to post in the mornin

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/17

Hey guys, its 12:15, just woke up and about to go eat some oatmeal and maybe an omlet.....I'm getting ready to go to the beach for a little, get some color, and then go pick up my tickets for my trip to the bahamas! I'll be hitting up the gym later on, and doing legs today! Legs/Abs today.....so should be a nice heavy workout.........I'll be back on soon to post.......I'm starving...gotta get some food...

-LTC

----------


## eradikate

good progress bro! 17lbs in 6 weeks sounds real good man! keep eating and training bro. and waht comp business you do?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/17

Hey everyone, its 5:15 PM, just got in from the gym...Had a pretty good leg workout, and hit the calves HARD! I also hit abs pretty hard tonight also.......Just drank my shake, and now I'm waiting till around 6:30-7:00 to eat dinner........I'll be back on later to post, got some things to take care of!!!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/17

Hey everyone, its 8:35 PM...Just got in from dinner....Listen to this...I went to eat at this restaurant Stir Crazy in the mall, and there was a huge wait, and I was starving, and needed to get in a meal, so I ate Chick Fil-A grilled chicken sandwiches instead....im kinda pissed, but at least it was a lot of protein...anyhow, I'm feeling good, and keep hearing some comments I'm getting bigger.....little by little....tomorrow is my last shot of week 6.....So we'll see how everything goes...i'lll be back to post before bed.....I think im gonna drink my protien shake before bed tonight with water because I dont think I have anymore fat free milk....I gotta check....be back soon....so I can read some comments!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## ebaker3

I'm doing my research at this point and wanted to let you know that you have a big readership. Keep us updated! If you have any pics (before, during, after etc..) I'm quite certain this could give us a visual idea of your progress. Stay focused!
Peace

----------


## ebaker3

Forgot to ask about something that will concern me when I cross that line. Has you bloating gone down more?

----------


## shonuff

hey man your cycle is goin good and good luck...im thinkin about doin the same cycle but im not sure about the test i dont want any bloat how good is the liqidex workin to keep the bloat down???

----------


## eradikate

my next cycle sounds almost like yours but im adding prop in the begginning to kick start my cycle. and keep up the good work bro, you'll see the gains you expect!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/18

Hey everyone, good morning...its 12:30, I just got up a few min ago because I went to sleep late...About to go eat something....I am hitting bi's/tri's/forearms, and cardio @ the gym today...diet got off track again last night, because I had a late night, and was out with a bunch of my friends.......so things got far off track, but its alright, nothing that cant get back on track, and more calories!! I know a little more fat, but like I said, I might as well get all cheats in now while I'm bulking up, because once I hit the cardio, I'm going to hit the cardio a little harder to shred up......I have to take a shot in a few, so I'll post again after I eat and take my shot, etc.....

-LTC

By the way, the bloating has gone down a LOT form the Liquidex...so thanks for all your comments/concerns...now I'm just bloated from all the chocolate, candy I ate last night  :Frown:

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/18

Hey everyone, its 2:00, and I just took my injection....Everything went smoothly, no problems.....Now I'm ready to go hit the gym....so I'm leaving here in about 20 min, after I eat a protien bar...LOL....I'll be back on to post after my workout and after I drink my shake....I have a feeling I'm going to get a very good workout today......

Still taking my L-Dex @ 1mg/ED as of now.....might drop back down to .5mg but dont want bloating to come back!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/18

Hey there, its 4:45 PM, just got in from the gym....Strength is still going up on bi's/tri's.......I hit forearms pretty good today too, and 30 min of incline walking....Got a very good workout, and my strength has gone up about 5 lbs in each excersize!!! I can't complain! People say they notice me getting a little bigger....so thats a plus!!!!!!! I'll be posting again later on after dinner, but for now, I wanna rest a little, kinda exhausted!!!!! 

YES, I do have before pictures, and I will be posting my before/after pictures!!!! I have taken pictures throughout, but just want to post before and after pics once cycle is completed........

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/19

Good mornin guys, its 11:00 AM, about to go eat a bowl of oatmeal and 2 chicken breasts for breakfast.....Today I'm hitting shoulders @ the gym!!! I love my shoulder workouts, so that should go very very well....I'm also doing abs too...maybe some cardio....Anyways, I have before pics of my back, and I took pics at the beginning of this week, which is week 6....I'd post them to give you guys a visual, but the file size is too big and I need someone to explain how to make it smaller...This way, you guys can at least see my before cycle back pics and my back pics from this week.....there's not much of a difference, and you'll see...thats why I keep saying I'm not gaining size,definition,vascularity, etc...but I think I'm finally starting to notice myself getting a littler bigger now.....Today is the END of week 6, and Monday will be starting my 7th week!!!!!! Anyways, if someone can explain how to make images smaller for me, I'd appreciate it...I only have Paintshop and Adobe.........

I'll be back to post soon, and I'm not posting my front pics, look wayyy too bloated and fat...those will be post cycle once I finish Winny!!!!

-LTC

----------


## woodsy169

Open the files in Adobe, go to Image, then Image Size and change the pixels to say 375 x 280 then click File and then Save for Web. It will tell you how big the file size is so you can reduce the amount of colors if you save it as a .gif or reduce the quality of the image if you save it as a .jpg Hope this helps, if not, you can email them to me and I will make you a picture portfolio that you can post on here for everyone to see.

----------


## woodsy169

Actually I wish you would post all your pics from week to week just to see how you look each week...I plan on doing the same thing as you and eradikate by making a diary, but I plan on posting my pics weekly just to get everyone's feedback...remember, people see you totally different than you see yourself, so even though you don't think you are making any gains, I am sure others see that you are. Keep up the great work bro!!

----------


## eradikate

good progress bro. i can't wait till i see your before and after pics. you diet seems to be off the hook!!! keep eating and training!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/19

Hey everyone, its 5:15 PM, just drank my shake with dextrose....I had an incredible shoulder workout today...the pumps were awesome! My strength went up all my sets....I was feeling great....My buddy I work out with kept telling me today how I have definitely gotten bigger...He said it looks like I grew since yesterday!!! I felt really good at the gym today, and I hit abs hard too! Weighed in @ 208 lbs today.......

Eradikate- thanks bro, I'm trying to follow your footsteps and eat and train HARD!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit the DBOLS on the next cycle of yours!!!!!

Woodsy- Thanks for all your help man, I'm going to mess with the pictures and see if I can get them smaller...if so, I'll post them up!!!!

Keep reading guys, its gonna get better and better, and keep the comments commin!!!!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

This is a pic of my back 2 days BEFORE I started my cycle.....

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/19

This is a pic of my back at the beginning of week 6.....I don't see much of a difference in these pics, but I think I have gotten bigger since this pic, even though its only been 5 days since I took it..... I'll be posting my before/after pics once I am complete, this is just so you have a visual as of last week.....

P.S. SORRY, I know the pics are small!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/19

Hey everyone, its 10:15 PM, and I'm pretty dissapointed I didn't hear ANY input about my pics!!!!! Everyone wanted to see pics, and I post some, and there's no responses!!!! I should post them under the " Members Pictures " forum, but I'm too lazy to re-post them...LOL...I'll just wait, and post my before/after pictures once I complete my cycle...tomorrow I am going to the gym on an empty stomach to hit 30 min incline walking and calves.......

Anyways, I'm about to eat some cashews, drink a protien shake, and watch a movie until I go to sleep.....I'll be back tomorrow to post....

-LTC

----------


## realer

hey bro, you look much harder in that second pict, its kinda hard to see since their so small, but looks good from where im at. good job!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/20

Hey guys, its 10:15 AM, just got up.....I have to take care of a few things, and then I'm going to the gym, so I'm not going to eat yet, until I get back...then I'll drink a shake, and eat a little after.....Anyways, I am going to do 30 min incline walking and calves....I'll post once I am done....thanks everyone...be back soon!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## KunipshunFit

tried to download the pics...wouldnt let me

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/20

Hey guys, its 7:00 PM...Went to the gym earlier and did 30 min incline walking and hit calves...then drank my shake....then I ate a overstuffed turkey sandwich on wheat bread with a pickel at the mall for lunch, then had a egg white omlet with 2 pieces of toast a little while ago, and a bunch of cashews....ate a lot today!! Going to have some wheat pasta with turkey around 8:00 for dinner....looking forward to Monday, its the start of week 7!!!! I'll be posting again in the morning tomorrow, on my rest-day....  :Smilie: 

-LTC
 
Sorry about the pics, dont know what to tell you..maybe I'll take them down...

----------


## eradikate

your back is gettting alot more cut man! i saw your before pics and damn you got about 25 more cuts on your back now!! keep it up dude!

----------


## woodsy169

Yes, you can't definately tell a difference!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/21

Hey guys, its 9:30 AM, just woke up today.... Today is my rest day, so I'm going to be taking it easy and relaxing for my upcomming week tomorrow...my 7th week!!!! Last night, I went to dinner with my girl LATE, at like 10:30, and ate at the place "Houstons" again...Had spinach dip with chips, filet mignon steak with black beans, and we split a brownie for desert....I know that was a NO-NO, but it was a treat....I figured that I am leaving for the Bahamas on Wednesday, and I'm definitely gonna end up cheating for those days while I'm there, so It can't hurt now....Once I come back on Sunday the 28th, my diet will be 100000% on track like I said in my other posts, because I am starting my Winny on that Monday.... For the 6 weeks I'm on my winny and finishing up my cycle, my diet will be EXTREMELY strict, not even 1 cheat meal...so I figured now is the time to get the extra calories and get bigger....The good thing is I stayed up until 2:00 AM to burn some of the food off I ate at 11:00......I waited up 3 hours so I wouldn't have all those carbs/fat right before bed....At least the steak is HIGH in protien! Anyways, this is a long post, so I'll be back soon....take it easy guys, thanx for the comments on my back....I hate eating shit like this, because it makes me feel/think I'm getting fat, instead of cut, and I feel like I'm ruining everything I work soooo hard for!!! But, I'm sure you guys know where I'm comming from.......

What do you guys think about my plan for when I get back, about my diet being 100000% STRICT for 6 weeks on the winny? Think it will definitely help me cut some bf% and harden up?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/22

Hey guys, its 11:00 AM, and I just woke up...I'm going to eat an egg white omlet and a bowl of oatmeal, but for some reason I'm not really that hungry.....Anyways, today is chest at the gym, so I'm really looking forward to my workout......I'm also going to weigh myself again today, and see if any changes...I do not feel I have gained any weight, so we'll see how that goes....I'm also doing 30 min incline walking today as well......Hoping I have a good day, and strength continues to rise...Today is the start of my 7th WEEK!!!!!!! I'm about to take my shot in an hour or so, and then I will post on how that went.....7 weeks in already, wow, its going by toooooo fast!!!!! Anyways, I didn't hear any comments on yesterdays post, so hopefully I'll get feedback on these threads.......I'll see ya guyys soon, stick with me, and keep reading the diary...Week 7 just starts today!!! It's gonna get goood!!!

I'm off to eat!!!!!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## NoLimits

Don't be so hard on yourself! It sounds like everything is going great. So you cheated with you food intake. It happens. Just keep motivated, get plenty of sleep, and you will be happy with the results. Good luck with week 7...

----------


## dizzle

I have bad eyes, can you make those pics a little bigger?

----------


## AZlifter

Pics looked great bro!  :Smilie: 

I could see some more cuts and you definately looked harder in the 6 weeks pic.

Keep up the hard work and don't worry about fudging on the diet every so ofter, but like you said.....keep it strict when the winni starts...but looks good so far bro!

Keep it up man.....you are kicking some ass!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/22

Hey everyone, its 1:00 PM and I just took my shot a few minutes ago...Everything went fine, but there was a little pain...Nothing bad though, it was perfect!!!!! I just ate some wheat pasta with grounded up turkey in it, and I'm off to run some errands before I hit the gym...Then I'll have a protien bar before I go to the gym for my 3rd meal......

Sorry about the pics guys, I know they are small...I am going to take down those 2 posts, and if someone can re-size them, and post them in my thread for me, I would GREATLY appreciate it....Please let me know if you can, so everyone can see full size pics of my progres......

NoLimits- Thanks for the comments brotha...I appreciate it, and that helps me feel better about eating, etc....most of the time, I'm on track though!

Dizzle - I'm trying to get somebody to resize the pics and post them in the thread...for now, I'll remove those other little pics....

Diesel - I would LOVE for you to see the pics because you are the one who planned my WHOLE cycle with me, and you taught me ALOT of what I know....I owe a lot of thanks to you, and I would like you to be able to keep up with my progess and help me along the way...I'm trying to get those pics done for you...if you know someone who can post them for me, let me know!!!

AZLifter- Like always, you continue to motivate me to hit the gym harder and harder...Thanks for all the kind words man...it really keeps me going and hitting the weights HARD....Have you hit your cycle yet you were planning? If so, how's it goin man?

I'll be back soon, I'm off to do some things, and hit the gym....Once again, a LONG post......

-LTC

----------


## nuke

Keep it up bro. You were actually the first person I spoke to on this board ! I have been following ever since and started my own diary as well. Not only for advice but so I can look back and see my ups and downs !

Thanks for the encouragement. 
PS Tell your girlfriend to relax " everything works out in the end" !

KEEP IT UP !

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/22

Hey guys, its 7:15 PM, I got home from the gym a little while ago, and drank my shake/dextrose.....It was delicious...Anyways, I hit chest hard today! I got 225 out for 7 reps, and 245 out for 5 reps today! Felt pretty good at the gym, and I weighed in @ 210 lbs again....Seems I've been stuck there.....Anyways, I'm going to eat dinner in a few, not sure what I'm gonna have yet, but I'll post that later before bed....Chest was feeling good, and next week I'll shoot for 255 lbs......try to get up a little bit.....I didn't hit cardio or abs, but did a slight ab workout when I got home..........I'll be back later to post before bed...

Nuke- I remember talking to you bud, and I'm happy I could share some of my knowledge with you...good luck with your cycle!!!

P.S. Everyone PLEASE check out my other thread called " Cycle/Vacation: Advise needed ASAP "....I need some help figuring out how to get my Liquidex to the Bahamas with me so I can take it daily! I'm leaving in 2 days!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Hey everyone, its 12:15 PM, just woke up a little while ago...Waiting for my buddy to get here so I can go eat a steak sub on wheat bread from this place " Quiznos", then I'm going to hit the gym. Today is back at the gym, and I have had GREAT back workouts the past few times, so I'm really excited....Anyways, TOMORROW I am leaving for the Bahamas!!!!!!! I will be leaving from tomorrow ( Wed, 24th ), until Sunday the 28th. So I will not be posting again after tonight until Sunday night, when I return from my trip! Since I'm leaving, I STILL NEED HELP finding a way to get my L-Dex over there so I can take it daily! HELP me out guys!!! Check out my other post called : " Cycle/Vacation: Advise needed ASAP ". I need to get my Liquidex over there with me...Anyways, I'm off to eat and hit the gym, and I'll post again later...but please help me out guys!!!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Diesel- I have not gotten my bf% checked again...last time I got it done at my gym, I was a few weeks into my cycle, and I believe they messed up on the test....I am going to have a different trainer at the gym take my bf% today.....I will let you know results of that......My diet has been the same, high protien, moderate - high carbs, low-moderate HEALTHY fats......been eating alot....so I'm hoping I'm putting on muscle and replacing fat with LBM.........

About the L-Dex, thanks for the Advice....I AM taking the Liquidex for water retention AND as an Anti-E, and thats why I don't want to miss it for those 3 days....I can take it the day I leave ( tomorrow ) and when I get back ( sunday ), but what about Thursday, Friday, Saturday? Read my other post, and tell me if that idea would work, otherwise, I need to try to find a solution...... Thanks again Diesel, if ya can help me out, I'd appreciate it.

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Hey everyone, its 3:35 PM, just got in from the gym and had my usual shake....Anyways, I had an AWESOME back workout today...Strength continues to go up on my back excerisez, and it felt very good....Pumps were great, and I felt like I could have kept going forever.....Then I hit abs as well with medicine balls, and hanging leg raises, etc....I tried getting my bf% taken today, but all trainers were busy, so I didn't have a chance....Something happened today at the gym and I have NO idea why....I stepped on the scale to weigh myself, and the other day, and yesterday, I weighed 210 lbs...... Today, I weighed 203 lbs for some reason!!!! I swear to god, no joking whatsoever......That means I'm only up 10lbs from when I started cycle, and I'm in my 7th week!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm very very dissapointed about that, and not feeling so good with results anymore.......Where the hell did those 7 lbs go?!?!?! I've been eating just as much, and training HARDER...I do not understand.....Any advice?

I'll be back later after I eat and post in a little....ALSO, help me out with the Liquidex situation...I'm leaving in like 14 hours!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Diesel - Wow, I never knew Calipers were off by that much...6% is a LOT....Thanks for the advice on the Liquidex...I appreciate it man....

What do you think is the deal with the 7lbs difference in my weight? All of a sudden, overnight, I lost 7lbs...My friends still say I look bigger...and have more muscle....but I'm not happy about that loss!!!!

What do ya guys all think? I'd like to hear feedback pleassee.....Think I'm replacing fat with LBM? 

Be back soon,gotta run and do some shopping before I leave tomorrow..

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Diesel - I weigh myself the same time everyday on the same scale....The only thing I did different was not eat as much food today...only had 1 meal in my stomach, but I still weighed myself the other day in the morning, and I was 210 lbs....

Today my diet was off track....Its 7:15 PM, and all I have eaten today is a Steak sub on wheat bread earlier, half a grilled chicken breast, and a protien shake...Thats it....I need to go eat some oatmeal right now, and some dinner, and then snack on some cahsews, etc...and have a shake before bed to catch up...I fell asleep at like 5:00, and just woke up, so that threw me off a little bit...I need to go eat right now and catch up...be back soon...I gotta pack for my trip too!!!!

----------


## eradikate

bro have fun on your trip! bahamas is going to be iLL!

----------


## nuke

Its nuke. PM me about that issue. I know youre moving up north in a few weeks. 

Holla !!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/23

Hey guys/gals, its 1:00 AM, so technically, I can say I'm leaving for the Bahamas TODAY!!!! I just finished packing up, and getting ready to go to sleep, but thought I would say farewell to my AR bro's....I am taking my shot tomorrow morning, right when I wake up since I won't be here on Thursday, and I will take my L-Dex dosage tomorrow, and Sunday when I get back, will have 3 days with no L-Dex, but thats fine....I am bringing my protein powder with me, and my glutamine, etc so I can make shakes....I WILL be working out just as hard while I'm there....hitting everything just as hard, and will be eating PLENTY...It's vacation, ya know, but I'll TRY to eat clean if I can....and have a few strawberry daquiris....lol.....I'll be hitting the weights hard, and I will be back from my trip on Sunday, the 28th....I won't be able to post until then, but you'll see me back here Sunday night making a post about the trip.....Good luck with everyone on their cycles, and i'll see you brothas soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm off to sleep!

-LTC  :Welcome:  BYEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

----------


## AZlifter

Hope you are having fun bro! 

Be sure to post the details of the trip...... :Waving:

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/29

Hey guys/gals, I'm BACK!!!! It's Monday morning, I was way too tired to post last night, so I just got home, and went to sleep...Anyways, my trip was AWESOME, me and my friends had SO much fun...We were supposed to leave Monday @ 10:15 am, but my friend forgot his birth certificate so we had to leave the airport, and come all the way back home to get it, and we didn't end up leaving until 5:20!!! That cost us 1 whole day at the Bahamas, but its alright....Then on the way home, we had a 6:45 flight, and we missed it! We were too busy gambling in the casinos and having fun...LOL, we ended up catching a 7:40 flight, and they put my friends luggage on the WRONG PLANE! It was crazy, but TONS of fun....Got very very tan, drank daquiris, and had a WONDERFUL TIME! I saw Hulk Hogan @ the Atlantis hotel while I was there....he's still a pretty big guy, but kinda flabby now.....We bought some weed and our hotel room got raided by security because we smoked in the room...they confiscated our weed, but we only gave them what was out on the table when they came in...the rest of the whole Quarter Pound was hidden! LOL.....it was very very fun...anyways, sucks to be home, but gotta get back to reality....I didn't get to workout on Thursday up there like I planned, so I went on Friday, and hit Bi's/tri's/shoulders all together, but hit them HARD! Spent about 2 vigorous hours in the gym so it worked out well! The waverunners and the pools @ Atlantis are GORGEOUS, along with the casino!!!! Anyways, enough about the trip.......I have to take 2 shots today!!!!!! Today is the first day of week 8, and I start my winny today! It is 12:30 PM right now, and I'm going to take my test/eq shot in about 15 min, and then take my winny shot @ like 3:00 in the delts.....Never took a shoulder injection, and I'm VERY excited to hit my winny..... Today @ the gym I'm hitting Chest/abs/cardio.....Should have a good workout, even though it seems like forever since I've been in there....I'll post in a few hours after I take both of my shots......Talk to you guys soon!!!

P.S. I'll weigh in @ the gym today to see how much I gained from my trip!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/29

Hey everyone, its 1:30 PM, and I just took my EQ/Test shot...It hurt a little bit more than usual, and bled a little more, but overall it went well. I will be taking my first Winny shot in the shoulder in about 1 hour, and then off to the gym, and I'll post when I get back...Just ate some Oatmeal and a Protien shake for breakfast at 12:15...and I just ate a protien bar now....I have a question and I need some advice...Today started week 8 of my cycle...and I am running the Winstrol weeks 8-13.....Now, my goals of my cycle are to be bigger, and RIPPED...CUT UP, 6 pack, etc.....Should I cut calories now that I'm hitting the Winstrol? Should I cut some carbs? What adjustments need to be made diet wise to get ripped? Or, should I just keep pounding CLEAN food, and LOTS of it like I have been, so I grow at the same time as losing bf %? I will be hitting cardio 3x/week for 30 min post workout too...what do you guys think?

----------


## eradikate

welcome back brotha~!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/29

Hey guys/gals, its 8:30 PM, and I've just been relaxing since I got in from the gym....I hit chest today at the gym and got a GREAT workout! I put up 265 2-3 clean reps today!!!!! For the past 4 weeks, I was stuck @ 245 for 4 reps! I needed a spot on the 265, but I got it up! It was great. I weighed myself @ 212 lbs. Probably gain because of all the food I ate on vacation @ Atlantis.....Anyways, I'm kinda upset I didn't get many posts when I left except from AZLifer, and only ONE so far since I've been back and posted from Eradikate....so keep this thread going......What happened? Did you all think I left for good?? LOL....anyways, my workout was great, but didnt get to hit cardio today...I'm going to hit it Tues,Thurs,Fri of this week......By the way, I took my first Winstrol shot today the beginning of week 8! I had a friend inject me in my delt, 1cc, and it was awesome!!!! No pain at all, went in perfect, and injection was right on!!!! Feeling a little bit sore, but nothing bad at all.....overall it went AWESOME..i'm looking forward to tomorrow's.....I'll be back again later to post and read posts....

-LTC

----------


## ebaker3

I'm still with ya! Just taken mental notes before I go that route! Train Hard and Intense and Stay Focused! 

Peace

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/29

Hey everyone, its 12:00 AM, and I'm getting ready to pass out...I just drank my protien shake and I'm tired....Tomorrow I am hitting back and forearms at the gym...Also 30 min of cardio so that should go well...My left delt is a little sore from the shot, nothing too bad, but kinda sore...I never even knew Winny was white...LOL.....I am taking the Denkall Stanazolic 50mg/ML, and shooting 1cc ED for 6 weeks...Hoping to get very good results from the winny...How long does it take to kick in? 2 weeks? Anyways, I'll be back to post in the morning and read comments......Thanks guys...g-nite...

EBaker3 - Thanks for ur input brotha...I just read your post, and you gotta do what YOU feel is right..Nobody can make up your mind...Just research AS, and read as much as you can, and use the SEARCH button and if things are not posted, ASK QUESTIONS! Don't hesitate...PM me if you need any help, and good luck...ur lookin great!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/30

Hey everyone, its 10:45 am, I just woke up a few minutes ago....I am about to go make an omlet and a bowl of oatmeal....My left delt and my left quad are both feeling kinda sore today.....But its alright...I am taking my 2nd Winstrol injection today, in my right delt...I'm not used to the everday injections...its gonna take a little for me to get used to them....Anyhow, today I am doing back/forearms/30 min cardio at the gym....should get a great workout.....It's my moms b-day tonight so we're going out to eat also.....I'll be back soon to post before I go to gym, and READ SOME COMMENTS...::hint::....Someone keep my thread going here.....It seems I leave for a few days on vacation, and I come back, and everyone forgot about me and my posts...LOL......Winny takes 2 weeks to kick in? Also, BUMP the questions about me changing my diet, calorie intake, carb intake, etc...to get RIPPPED while on the Winny......

-LTC

----------


## nuke

Bro- Nice story about the QP !!!
Yure doing awesome dude. I am enjoying the day by day posting.....Whats funny is for people that dont live n Florida they dont know half those restaurants. Houstons is awesome theres one here too. I hate Quizznos though < Now that I have posted my food thoughts ;-)>

Anyway dont stop bro your an inspiration. You still need to PM ME THOUGH !!! WE NEVER FINISHED OUR CONVERSTION!!!
Nuke

----------


## AZlifter

Hell yeah bro.......trip sounded like a blast  :Smilie:  

If you are wanting to tone down some and lose some body fat then i would cut the cals by 500. Keep cutting them each week if you aren't getting the desired results, but remember you will lose some muscle by doing this. Sorry i can't help you out on the winni question bro, but i've seen a few guys say it only took about a week or less to see the increased hardening of the body....so take it for what its worth i guess  :Wink: . 

Keep it up brotha.....how much are you up in weight now?

AZ

----------


## dreswan

This is a a good thread!!! Enjoying reading very much. Obviously you are getting gaining lean body mass becasue of strength gains. Be patient and keep getting bigger!! Up the cardio after the cycle to see what you have underneath the bodyfat. Use an eca stack post cycle as well. Helps mantain muscle on low calories.

----------


## woodsy169

We are still here with you bro!! Remember to PM the URL for your website!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/30

Hey everyone, its 7:00 PM. Sorry it took me so long to post, but I had a hectic day...I got in a major car accident today...I was driving straight down the road, and some Black Ford Explorer cut across 3 lanes trying to turn left...I hit the side of his truck, and he flipped upside down and went sliding....His truck was upside down in the road, and everyone was running over to my car and his to see if we were OK....he crawled out of the window, and luckily, me, him, and my passenger we all OK. My car is in pretty bad shape...probably about 6-7,000$ in damage...But he got the ticket, and it was entirely his fault...Anyways, due to those problems, I never got to the gym YET. BUT, the good news is I am still going at around 9:00 PM tonight..I have to go to dinner with my mom, dad, and brother for my moms b-day tonight, and then I'll hit the gym. I just had my friend give me my Winny shot in my Right Delt...feels a little sore, which is good because I know it hit the muscle....I'm loving the winny already, and its only been 2 days! I weighed myself today @ 210 lbs again. Seems to be stuck there. I already ran on the beach earlier today to do some cardio, so I'll just go do Bi's/tri's/forearms today @ the gym......I'll be back to post again later tonight around 11:00 my time and read up...THANX FOR ALL THE RESPONSES GUYS! That was WONDERFUL! 

Woodsy- I'll get you that URL right when the page is back up....

Diesel - I'm starting to notice more veins already, most likely from the EQ alone...anyways, my carb intake is roughly 300g/day....sometimes more, sometimes less...protien is like 300-350g also....I am going to hit cardio 3x/week for 30 min post workout....Think I should make changes, or stick with that throughout Winstrol ? I wanna keep size, and grow, but lose bf%. I would assume just from getting bigger alone, I would naturally lose bf%. Please give me suggestions....

Dreswan - Thanks for your comments, keep reading bro...it should get better and better....

AZLifer - You always come through and make some great posts...Thanks for everything man, the trip was a blast! Weight is fluctuating, but has been around 210 for the past 2 weeks or so...yesterday I weighed 212, but because I just got home from vacation probably......

Nuke - Check your PM's bud....

----------


## sav22

Sorry to hear about your accident bro, and glad to hear you're alright. So how's that neck feeling  :Wink:

----------


## eradikate

nice! sounds like you're doing well all the way through bro. and damn im sorry bout the accident man. You always gotta watch for those assholes

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Looks to me like you are making some great progress Bro, keep pumping that shit up...and good luck...XXL

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/30

Hey guys, its 11:00 PM, and I just got in from the gym...I wanted to tell you all that I greatly appreciate all your concern in what happened to me today....Thanks for all the comments guys!!!!!! Anyways, I did Bi's/tri's/forearms at the gym...Got great pumps.....I saw more veins than normal, and I loved it!!!! My right delt from my inject today is pretty sore....but feels good...I like it....hahaha...anyways, I just drank my shake, and I'm going to relax until I go to sleep....Tomorrow I will be hitting Legs/abs at the gym....I'll be posting in the morning when I wake up again......

Diesel - Thanks man, I'll keep up with exactly what I'm doing and then I can always hit an ECA or Clen post cycle to shred up if I'm not where I need to be....

Eradikate - Whats goin on bro?!?!? Come on AOL so we can keep in touch sometimes...you've been hidin out.....Thanx for your concern with my accident man.....

Sav22 - Thank you for your concerns also....I'm not going for the whole injury thing, although I did go see a doctor today just to get my back checked out and make sure there were no problems...they took XRAYS, and everything was fine...thank god.....

Mike XXL - Your a great brotha on this board, and you know your shit down to the pat...Your a great guy, and you helped me setup some of my cycle....I just need to LEAN out some more...drop some bf%...hopefully, that'll start to happen sooon! 

Alright guys, I'm off for the night....Tomorrow I'm going to take pics of my car and the damage, and I'll post them so you guys can see how bad it is....It sucked...the impact of the accident was SO hard that my front windshield cracked.....but luckily, everythings alright....

G-nite everyone

-LTC

P.S. How can I lower my BF% while on the cycle? Just keep hitting cardio 3x/week for 30 min post workout? Should I do more cardio? Cut more cals? I need to LEAN out...still way too high BF%  :Don't know:

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/31

Hey everyone, I just woke up and I am bout to go eat some Oatmeal and a protien shake for breakfast.....I will be going to the gym at roughly 3:30 like usual today...Both my delts are sore from my first 2 winny injects, so I'm thinking about just drinking my winny today, but I have no idea how, so I'll make a new thread for that...Anyways, i'll be back soon to post, I gotta eat! Talk to ya soon....Today is legs/abs at the gym!

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/31

Hey everyone, its 2:00 PM, I'm getting ready to take my 3rd Winny shot.....Then I'm off to the gym for legs/abs....I'll post when I get back...I just ate some wheat pasta with ground turkey...it was great....I'll be back to post soon....and see if strength keeps rising!!!

Diesel - I have not gotten bf% checked...the people at the gym don't do it correctly, so its very inaccurate anyways...I don't have anything to compare to!  :Frown:

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/31

Diesel - I am going to get my bf% checked at my gym today...They use Calipers and only do a 4 point test...They are NOT accurate whatsoever...They told me I was 10.5% last time and I was really roughly 15%...so they are far off, but I'll try to get it done for the hell of it........

Anyways, I'm about to take my winny inject and go to gym, I'll post when I return..........thanks guys!

----------


## dreswan

Just my opinion but your cardio is minimal at best. Your diet seems to be rich enough in protein so upping the cardio should not hinder any more leanbody gains. I would up the cardio myslef. If your only doing 1.5 hours a week. Why not double that?

----------


## LookingtoCut

07/31

Hey everyone, its 10:15 PM...I got a pretty good leg workout today, but I couldn't do much because my back was a little stiff from yesterdays car accident....I took it easy, but hit calves hard....Tomorrow I am hitting back/forearms/cardio.....I am not going to hit back too hard, because I do not want to cause problems, but I will do as much as my body allows......My Winstrol shot went great today..right in the delt...I got 25gx5/8" pins today for my winny spot injections!!!! I weighed 211 lbs at the gym today...........I'll be posting again in the morning...thanks guys.....

Dreswan - I also do a very low impact/intense cardio...I stricly walk incline on the treadmill, for 30 min post workout....I usually do my cardio Monday, Thursday, Friday.......I may start going 4 times per week....throw in Saturday in the morning on an empty stomach...Thats what I'll do.....Sound good guys?

-LTC

----------


## NoLimits

If you are trying to cut some body fat, doing your cardio first thing in the morning on a semi-fasted state burns more fat! Also, you may want to take a look at your diet (like Diesel stated earlier) and tweak it a little. I am sure that those steak subs you have been eating taste great, just make sure they don't have mayonnaise. It's funny how just little things can change your diet. 

211 lbs. Are you happy with your results up to this point? And are you seeing a change in your body?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/01

Hey everyone, its 12:00, and I just woke up a little bit ago and had a bowl of oatmeal...I'll be having some grilled chicken breasts shortly....Today I am doing back/forearms/cardio at the gym today....I have to take a shot of test/EQ in my quad, and then my Winny shot today...I'm going to try that either in my calf, or bicep, or somewhere for a spot inject...Hopefully it goes well without much pain....I'll be posting again after I take my 2 shots, before I hit the gym...To keep you updated, I am currently in the middle of week 8......

NoLimits - I train with my workout parter every day at roughly 3:45....I do not have access to do cardio first thing in the morning, and it would be a BITCH to drive to the gym 2x each day.....Those steak subs do NOT have Mayo...pure steak, on wheat bread, with onions.....But, I decided I am going to hit cardio 4x/week....3 times POST workout for 30 min, and the 4th time Saturday morning on Empty stomach.....That should be sufficient...You think? Also, I am going to cut some carbs, because I have been eating LOTS of carbs trying to grow.... About my body, No I am not happy...I am not even close to where I expected to be...Yes people tell me I'm getting bigger...but I was looking to gain LBM while dropping my bf% and getting SHREDDED! I still have 6 1/2 weeks, so lets hope something happens while changing diet a little, and hitting cardio...

P.S. Should I stick with LOW-Intensity cardio like incline walking or elipticals? I do not want to take chance of burning muscle...

----------


## NoLimits

For me, a good rule to do cardio by is... if I can talk while doing cardio... I'm not going at it hard enough. So if you can talk while doing your incline walking, try upping the speed. Just a thought. 

If you intensify your cardio but still keep the protein up, I doubt you will loose muscle. Remember, it's all about Nutrition, rest, and workout intensity. You will get the results your looking for, just play around with those three aspects until you see changes.

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/01

Hey everyone, its 2:15 PM, I'm getting ready to go to the gym...I just took my Winstrol shot in my BICEP!!!! WOOOHOOOO, I did my first REAL spot injection...1cc into my right bi.....It's feeling sore right now, but not too bad...Also, I did my 2cc's into my quad for my test/EQ...everything went great....No pain on EITHER inject.....I shot the bicep inject a little low on my bicep, next time I'll shoot it up more on the center of my bi, but its sore, and I felt it go into the muscle, so it should be good to go!!! I'm doing back/forearms/cardio, so I'm sure I'll feel my bicep a little while doing back....but hopefully it wont be too bad...I'll be back to post after my workout!!!!!

BTW, I shot my bicep with a 25gx5/8" incase you are interested....I'm so happy I did my first REAL spot injection!!! I'm addicted, now lets see the winny help!!!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/01

Hey everyone, its 5:15 PM, just drank a protien shake....Anyways, I'm about to hop in the shower....Got a very good back workout today, and hit forearms pretty hard.....Hit the cardio for 25 minutes too.......Strength still going up little by little in back......Which is always a good sign...My bicep is sore from my spot inject today, but its a good feeling! Tomorrow I will hit my other bicep.....I'm going to eat some chicken and brown rice for dinner most likely, so I'll post in a little while when I get back in.......

Do you guys think I should keep hitting the cardio while on the Winny, or NO cardio for the rest of cycle, and just keep the diet good, and then post-cycle, I can hit clen or hydroxicut to get ripped up?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/01

Hey everyone, its 2:25 AM, and I'm tired as hell...I couldn't sleep so I was browsing around the boards reading some posts, but I'm ready to pass out..... I drank a shake @ 11:00 PM, and just drank another one 20 min ago, so got PLENTY of protien in tonight....Tomorrow is a shoulder/ab workout....I love shoulder days as you all know by now....My quad and my bicep are both sore from todays shots...feels bruised......But I still love the idea of those winny spot injections...Tomorrow I will shoot my other bicep....Anyways, I'll post in the morning.......

BUMP my question above.....

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/02

Good mornin, its 12:00 and I just got up...I'm about to go drink a protien shake and a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast....I am hitting shoulders/abs today at the gym, so I should have an excellent workout...I'm taking my Winny shot in my left bicep today too, so I'm hoping that goes well...For some reason, my quad from my t200/EQ shot yesterday is killing me...When I woke up, I could barely walk.....My bicep from yesterdays shot is sore too, but I can expect that because 1cc is a lot of juice for your bicep......So hopefully, the pain gets a little better....I'll post after I take my shot, before I hit the gym...I'm off to eat!!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/02

Hey everyone, its 3:45, I just got in from my shoulder workout....It went really well....I felt like I had pumps, and my strength was going up today!!!! I felt very strong and solid at the gym today...I did a little bit of abs, but I'll hit them very hard starting next week....I just drank my shake..and I'm going to eat something in a few minutes...I took my Winny shot in my bicep today...I stuck the pin in myself, and had a friend asperate and actually inject....it went very very well.....Little bit of soreness now, but feels great.....I'll be out for the night, so I'll post tomorrow day/evening......I'll have the weekend off to rest...See ya guys tomorrow....I gotta go eat and shower....

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

LTC--

Sounds like things are still on the up and up! I'm a little upset to hear you aren't too happy with your current gains, but with 6 1/2 weeks left you still have time to change  :Wink:  Keep up the hard work and keep on that diet of yours and you should be hardening and ripping up soon. Good luck brotha! Keep posting

AZ

----------


## eradikate

awesome dude! sounds like so much fun man! i cant wait till i do my cycle to rip up a bit! im sure you're lookin all diesel now man!

----------


## freak of the week

This great journal man. Like sequal to eradikate hahah lol. Seriously thanks man this great for newbies.

----------


## eradikate

> _Originally posted by Diesel_ 
> *
> 
> *


 :LOL:

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/03

Whats up everyone, its 7:00 PM, and I just got home from yesterday...I spent the night out of town, so I couldn't post, but I'm back...Anyways, yesterday my diet went to shit...Ended up hanging out with some guys I haven't seen in a while, smoking a little, and eating TONS of horrible foods...but otherwise, things are great....I just got in now and took my Winny shot in my right delt...I shot it with a 25gx5/8" needle...I'm hoping that pin is still big enough to hit the muscle...a few guys said they had no problems using those for the delts....I have tomorrow off to rest too, and then Monday starts week 9....I'm REALLY looking forward to that....especially because it starts my 2nd week on Winny too!!!! I'll be hitting the cardio 4x/week....30 min each session, and keeping protien HIGH.....I'm off to drink a protien shake and eat some oatmeal....Tomorrow I will rest/eat...and see how it goes....Then Monday, off to the gym for chest/abs/cardio! I'll be posting again later guys...thanks for all the comments everyone!!!! AZLifter, Eradikate, Diesel, Freak of the Week...thanx everyone!!!!

-LTC

P.S. My liquidex I have had pre-loaded in my syringe is starting to taste a little wierd...LOL...luckily i'll finish it up so I can re-draw some fresh L-Dex....

My shoulder isn't feeling sore yet from my Winny injection...so hopefully it gets a LITTLE sore...so I know I got into the muscle...Do you guys think the 25gx5/8" if I put it ALL the way in, should be fine for delts?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/04

Hey guys, its 1:15 PM, just woke up a little while ago,and about to go eat some oatmeal/protien shake for breakfast.....Once again last night, I ended up seeing my older brother who I don't see often, so things got off-hand, but Monday starts week 9, and I made a deal with myself for those last 5 weeks on my cycle.......So I am ready to rock and roll and my diet is planned out very well.....Just cutting a few carbs, and keeping protien very high.....Tomorrow I hit chest/abs/cardio..I'm looking forward to that.....I'm going to eat, and go see my girl...she just got back in town....i'll be back later to post...I'm feeling fat/bloated as hell from everything I ate the past 2 days...now its time to buckle down again!!! Be back soooon!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/04

Hey everyone, its 6:00 PM, my diet has been asbolutely perfect today...I'm about to go drink a protien shake in a few minutes....Anyways, I saw my girlfriend and her brother today..and they said I look bigger from before they left for their trip...I noticed I'm getting some stretch marks!!! I'm not very happy about that, and they are only on my RIGHT arm/delt....They are small, but I'm sure they will grow...I guess I gotta really hit the cocoa butter before my workouts, and before bed....Anyways, I'm gonna go drink a shake, I'll be back soon to post.....where is everyone?!?!?!

----------


## freak of the week

How high is your protein? How do your shoulders feel? 

Sounds good man

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/05

Hey, its 1:10 PM, I woke up about 30 minutes ago, had a bowl of oatmeal, and a protien shake.......Today I start week 9 of my cycle.....I have to take my test/EQ shot today, and my Winny shot...I think I'm going to hit my calves with my winny injection today.....Anyways, I think I need to up my calories more to put on more size...I'm going to eat alot, but VERY CLEAN foods...Hopefully, these last few weeks, I'll put on some quality size and shred up a little bit....I'm still going to hit the cardio 3x/week....30 min post workout.....Today I am hitting chest/abs/cardio......I'm going to weigh myself also today @ the gym....I'm going to take my shot, and then go eat a protien bar.....I'll be back to post soon.....

Freak Of The Week - My shoulders feel great...Same with my bi's...the Winny injections leave the spot sore for a SHORT period, and then its fine....I try to keep my protien around 300g......I'm going to try to eat more calories....Even though I wanna cut some fat, I'll try to keep protien very high...carbs moderate.....

-LTC

----------


## eradikate

sounds good bro! im going away for a month now, so i wont be around for a while. good luck while im gone dude! ill keep in touch!

----------


## nuke

Keep posting....Youre almost there bro !!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/05

Hey guys/gals, its 6:15, I got back from the gym about 35 min ago...I had a protien shake with dextrose......I'm getting ready to go eat dinner ( chicken and brown rice ).......I had an AWESOME chest workout today!!!! I got 275 lbs up 4 times!!!!!!!! It was awesome...Felt very good at the gym....I hit abs and 30 min of cardio also.......I weighed 213 lbs today...I took my Test/EQ shot in my quad today, felt fine, no pain, no blood, nothing....... Then I took my Winny shot in my CALF! I wanted to try something new, and it went smooth as butter.....My right quad is still sore from last weeks shot, and its still slightly swollen...You guys may have seen my thread, but if not, check it out...."Injection Swelling/pain ".....But I think/hope its getting better....anyways, I'm off to eat dinner...I wanted to share my AWESOME workout with you guys...and tell you about my great progess.... Before my cycle, I was MAXING OUT @ roughly 200lbs.......this is awesome!!!

-LTC

P.S. When the winny kicks in, I should get even STRONGER...... When should I be expecting the winny to kick in, and how will I be able to tell?
I started it last monday, so today started my 2nd week....

----------


## BigArms

Awesome progress bro! Keep pushing you're almost through! Now what is your bf% now?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/05

Hey everyone, its 9:00 PM ,just got in from eating dinner.......I am running my EQ until week 10, and my t200 until week 11...then My winny ends at the end of week 13....This is all spaced out perfect for my Clomid.....So I still have 5 more complete weeks on "gear". I just started my 9th week today, so you guys can see what I mean....Anyways, feeling great....

BigArms - Haven't gotten my bf% taken yet...Like I mentioned above, the guys at the gym really dont know what they are doing, because they are always SO innacurate...I need to go elsewhere and get it checked..........

I'll be back later tonight to post....

-LTC

----------


## CaliFella

Lets see some damn pics

----------


## freak of the week

Keeep it up dude! Give us an update

----------


## Jamisun

have you seen any sides?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/06

Hey everyone, its 12:45, I just woke up a little while ago...Had a bowl of oatmeal and a protien shake like normal....I'm going to take my Winny shot in my right delt today, and then hit the gym....Today I am working out back/forearms......My calf is sore from yesterdays inject, so I'm hoping its better by tomorrow for legs! Anyways, I'm off to go change and stuff before I go to gym......

AustinLee- The before/after pics will come at end of cycle!!!!!!!!

FreakOfWeek - Thanks for keeping up with my thread bud!!!!

Jamisun - Only sides I've experienced are insomnia, and a little bit of facial acne since I started the winny......

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/06

hey guys, its 2:45 PM, getting ready to go to the gym....I just ate a protien bar, and took my Winny shot in my right delt....I shot it a little far back on my delt, but it should be alright...When I pulled the pin out, some blood ran down my arm, so I'm guessing I probably hit a blood vessel when I was withdrawing the pin...Anyways, today I am doing back/forearms, and then I'll be back to post.....Just wanted to let everyone know how my injection went....I used the 23gx1" pin this time......Be back soon!!

-LTC

----------


## freak of the week

Eradikate said I should keep posted while he is away gettin tore up. lol

Fuck that is so awesome you stuck your calf. You have to take some pics of the calf. I am sure your calf will look like kunipshunfit when your done. lol.

----------


## woodsy169

Seems like the calf shot would hurt like a biyatch!! Are you still enjoying the ED injections or are you feeling like a pin cushion yet?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/06

Hey guys, its 6:15, got back from the gym a little while ago...Had my protien shake, and some turkey........I had a very very good back workout today......Strength is going up still!!!!!!! I'm feeling good, but not looking where I want to be yet....hopefully soon....Anyways, forearms got great workout too...overall it was good.....

Freak - Yep, those spot injections, gotta take advantage with Winny!!!

Woodsy - I love the everyday injections....especially different spot injects....Tomorrow I am hitting my other calf...no pain at all....hopefully tomorrow is the same!!

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/07

Hey everyone, its 12:15, and I just got up 30 min ago...Had my usual protien shake and a bowl of oatmeal.....it was good....Anyways, I'm about to go to the gym and hit legs/abs today.....Then when I get home, I'll take my winny shot in my left calf....looking forward to that! I'm going to try to get my bf% taken today if I can, but they are usually busy and dont know what they are doing anyways....I'll post after my workout, when I get back and take my shot...I'm off to the gym!!!

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

LTC,

Everything is still running smoothly  :Smilie:  Glad to hear the ED injects aren't getting to you, cause soon i'll be doing ED injects with Fina  :Smilie: 

6 weeks left of gear......YEAH...keep it up bro and maybe up the cardio to 4 times a week if you are looking to lean out bro. Make sure 2 or the 4 cardio sessions are high intensity.

Keep it up brotha!
AZ

----------


## freak of the week

Hey sounds awesome. Tell us about the other calf!

Hey AZ is you truck on juice ie. hahaha air ride. Looks real hard!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/07

Hey everyone, its 5:15 PM, just got in from the gym an hour ago and had my shake...Then 30 min later I went to subway and had a steak and cheese sub on wheat bread.....it was goood....I'm thirsty as fuck so I'm gonna go drink some water...Anyways, my leg/calf workout went great...I hit abs also......My shot went great in my calf today......no pain, and its feeling good.....I'll be back to post soon!!!!!

AZLifer - thanks brotha...I'm tryin...I'm starting to lean out a little bit already......I'm keeping calories high, lifting hard, and cardio 3x/week so far!!!

Freak - thanks brotha........

-LTC

----------


## freak of the week

Subway is awwesome for munchies. Did you get ur bodyfat tested? whats tomorrow site inj??

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/08

Hey guys/gals, its 11:40 , and i just woke up a little while ago.....I am about to go eat my usual breakfast ( protien shake, oatmeal ), and then take my T200/EQ shot in my right quad.....Then after I take that shot, its off to the gym to hit Bi's/Tri's/forearms/cardio! Kinda a long day, but thats how my Thursdays are!!!! Then when I get back, I'll take my Winny shot in my left Delt.......My calf is pretty sore from yesterdays shot, especially since I worked them out...I could barely walk last night, it was pretty intense...feeling a little better today......I got my bf% taken yesterday, and even though they are so far off, I can still track my progess just by seeing the difference, and I went DOWN 2% BF!!!!!! So I've gained size, and lost bf% which is EXACTLY what I wanted...I'm sure I'll lose more if I keep the diet, cardio, and winny going!!!! I'm really excited to see how much I transform over the next 5 weeks left of my cycle.......The t200/EQ are comming to an end soon.....I treated myself last night to the Melting Pot and had chocolate Fondue....since I lost bf%, I was so proud of my results, I went and had a treat...but right back on track so I can obtain my goals of getting shredded...I'm off to eat and take my shot, ill be back after the gym!

-LTC

----------


## NoLimits

Try and change your diet up from time to time. Like for breakfast, switch from a protein shake and oatmeal to.... 8 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, mix in some lean ground turkey, top off with salsa. Also have either an Orowheat Health Nut English Muffin with Natural Peanut Butter on it, or your bowl of oatmeal. 

Just to keep your body from getting complacent!

----------


## freak of the week

Sounds awesome right on!!

----------


## realer

hey man your doing great. proud of you bro!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/09


Hey everyone, its 11:45, I just woke up a little while ago...I'm going to eat in a few minutes....Anyways, sorry I couldn't post after yesterdays workout.....Yesterday was great....I hit bi's/tri's/forearms/30 min of INTENSE cardio! It was awesome......Got a very good workout in, and took my T200/EQ shot in my right quad, and my winny shot in my left delt...I am going to take my winny shot today in my right delt...Today I am working out shoulders/abs/cardio today.....I need to burn off my Melting Pot AGAIN! I went AGAIN last night......Back to back nights....damn now I realize that wasn't too good, but its alright, the calories will help me grow....Anyways, thanks for all the support guys...I'm still looking to lean out, but I believe if I continue my diet, and train hard, and just hit cardio 3-4x week LOW intensity like I've been, I'll achieve my goal.....for now, I'm also trying to gain some size still.....anyways, I'll post after my workout!!!!

NoLimits- thanks for the advice...I will change it around again..got kinda lazy and didnt wanna cook in the morning!!!!

Frak - thanks bro, keep it up!

Realer - still going strong, got a few more weeks left!!!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/09

Hey guys, its 4:15 PM, just got in from the gym....Had my shake, and some cashews...Getting ready to go eat some wheat pasta/ground turkey.....Anyways, I had an AWESOME shoulder workout...Strength is going up significantly again, and I'm getting great pumps....Increasing weight/reps each workout!!! I weighed myself today, and I was absolutely amazed! 220 fuckin lbs!!!!! I started @ roughly 193, so thats 27 lbs so far!!!!!! I think alot of it is because I ate ALOT the past 2 days, and those past 2 dinners, but that was amazing to see that much...My upper body is leaning out, but still need to get the abs!!! Too much abdominal fat...If I'm not where I want to be when I'm done with my cycle, I'll hit some clen /ECA and hit cardio and keep calories high...that should help....But I still have PLENTY of time to transform. I am finishing my 9th week...Still have 4 more complete weeks to change! Another whole month! WOOOOHOOOO! Be back soon, I gotta eat...I wanted to inform you guys of my day at the gym!

----------


## NoLimits

220! Damn, I say you have put on some muscle! Your clothes must be getting tight. Good job. Try and keep the food intake clean, this will help you see the results you are looking for... "Put the Fondue Down and Step away from the Table" Your body should be a furnace by now; it's using your entire food intake. Like I stated earlier, change your eating habits up. You know the old saying, "If you fail to plan, your planning on failing"

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/09

NoLimits- I was amazed myself!  220 fuckin lbs!! I am going to be eating very very clean...Also, changing my eating habits, intake, etc....Thanks for advice man!!!!

I'll be back soon to post!

----------


## chinups

Dude lets see some pics. Thats a good gain dog.

----------


## eradikate

sounds awesome man!! 220!! that's fucking awesome dude!! im real hapy for you man, im here in korea just chillen now, but still going to the gym everyday. im leaning out also, the food ain't so overloaded with protein here so my diet kinda sux right now. anyway, doing good dude!! 220 is amazing!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/10

Hey everyone, its 12:30, just woke up a little while ago.....I'm going to the gym in 2 hours or so to hit calves and 30 min of cardio...I need to hit the cardio just to make up for the shit I've been eating, thats why I think I hit 220! If I stick with my diet 100%, and weigh myself 5 days from now, I'll be right back down to around 210-212 most likely....Which is still good.....Anyways, I drank a protien shake a few min ago, and I'm going to eat some oatmeal or a bananna or somethin......I'm going to take my winny injection in my left bicep today, and I'll hit my right bicep tomorrow! I'll be back to post soon.....thanks guys

-LTC

Chinups - the BEFORE/AFTER pics will be up soon, once complete!

Eradikate- Whats up bro?!?!! Have a blast in korea, and keep hittin the weights hard man! Get ready for that next cycle of yours!!!!!

----------


## freak of the week

Let us know how the bicep inj goes. Your goin to scare some people when you done bro. FUCKIN INSANE

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/11

Hey everyone, its 5:30 PM, sorry I didn't post yesterday....Anyways, I did my bicep injection yesterdan and today.....A little bit of pain today, but nothing too bad...overall, both injections were great.....not even really sore....Anyways, I've been eating alot of calories for this upcomming week....want to put on some more size, and lose a little more fat.......Tomorrow starts week 10!!!!!!!!! Thats my 3rd week with my Winny...it should definitely be fully kicked in.....WOOOHOO, lets see how it goes, and I'll weigh myself tomorrow at the gym....I WILL BE BACK TO POST TONIGHT! I promise........

-LTC

----------


## Adrock

I'm pretty new to AR so I just read your entire diary. It is very interesting and you are doing a good job so keep it up. When you are doing cardio are you monitoring your heart rate? If you've just been sticking with the same cardio workout for a while you might not be hitting a heart rate any more which is optimal for buring fat. You could try upping your speed, upping the time or both. I would say do both. It takes roughly 20 minutes to get into aerobic exercise. Probably less since you do it post workout. So try going for 35 minutes at a slightly faster pace. So that's atleast 15 minutes of fat buring exercise. Good luck!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/12

Hey everyone, its 12:30 PM, just had my protien shake and oatmeal....I am getting ready to take my T200/EQ shot today in my left quad, and then I am taking my Winny shot in my delt today too....I will take that after my workout most likely.....I am working out Chest/Abs/Cardio today......I'm very excited for my chest workout.......Also, diet is 10000% on track again for the remainder of my cycle. I'm going to keep my calories high so I still put on size, but very CLEAN. Also hitting the cardio 4x/week now...30 min post workout....I will let you all know how my strengh was today at the gym compared to my other workouts, and some before/current stats too...I'll let you know my weight post-workout....I'll be back to post soon......

-LTC

----------


## nuke

Were waiting Bro !

----------


## Iron

Ya I'd like to see those after pictures aswell, seen your befores over in members pictures. Good Job man!!


Iron

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/12

Hey guys, its 1:00, I am just getting ready to take my Test/EQ shot...I loaded my syringe, and there was only 1/2 CC of EQ left in the vial! I had to waste a shot last week, and I made a thread about it, and now I am short....Therefore, TODAY will be my LAST EQ shot...then I will continue the TEST only through the end of week 11. I had this all setup and timed so clomid is planned perfectly. Do I need to alter the remainder of my cycle now that I am 1 shot short of EQ? I am supposed to shoot my LAST test/EQ shot on Thursday, but I don't have EQ so I will be sticking with the test alone...Do I need to change my clomid therapy, or stick with it how it was planned?

It was 
Weeks 1-10 : EQ 400mg/week
Weeks 1-11 : T200 400mg/week
Week 8-13 : Winny ( 50mg/ED )
Clomid : 8 hours after last winny injection.....

What do you guys think?

Did that 1 shot of EQ I'm missing throw my whole clomid/cycle off track? Help me out!!! I'm off to the gym, be back soon to post!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/12

Hey everyone, I just got in from the gym...Its 5:15 PM. Had my protien shake, and I'm going to eat some wheat pasta with ground turkey in an hour or so...Anyways, I had an AWESOME chest workout today! My strengh is still continuing to rise...definitely because of the Winstrol ....It must be fully kicked in, since today started my 3rd week! I put up 285 lbs for 5 reps today!!!! I can't believe how much weight I'm putting up now compared to before...its NIGHT and DAY difference...its the best...LOL....I weighed myself today and I was 227 fucking lbs!!!! It's 1000% because of all the food I've been eating, and since I upped my calories and wasn't eating too clean, but everyone still notices I'm getting bigger!!! 227 fucking lbs! Thats 34 pounds TOTAL since I started! Thats fucking amazing!!!! I'll lose alot most likely in a few days now that my diet is back on track, most of that weight should drop, and I'll have an idea of EXACTLY where I'm at, but as of today, I'm 227 fuckin lbs!!!!!!!!!! I hit 30 min of intense cardio, and hit abs hard...today was one of my best workouts yet!!! I'll be back soon to post...I took my test/EQ shot in my left quad, and just took my winny shot in my left delt...No probs at all! I'm loving this, 4 more weeks LEFT!!! WOOOHOOO!

-LTC

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

Damn good gains bro. Keep it going.

----------


## dizzle

Gains are incredible. Time to go shopping for some new clothes. I'm up 10-12lbs. and am doing an identical cycle except that i'm a few weeks behind. Looking to end up about 20lbs over original weight, 34 would be insane.

How's the bloat going? Did your liquidex take care of that all?

----------


## ebaker3

Gee wiz...I'm jealous!

Keep it up and train with passion. I'm still keeping up with your progress and just might jump on the bandwagon real soon. 

Peace

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/12

Hey guys, its 10:20 PM, I just ate some cashews and read some posts....I had wheat pasta and grilled chicken breast for dinner...I'm going to have a little snack in like 20 min, and a shake before bed....Tomorrow I am hitting back/forearms/cardio @ the gym...I'm really looking forward to my workout, because back has been great lately.....I'll post in the morning.....I'm going to eat one of my egg white omlets and 1 piece of wheat toast.......then watch a movie and hang out for a while, and kill a shake before bed...I'll make my shake tonight with water!!!!! I'll be back on later tonight to read some posts/threads, but not sure if I'll have time to post again.....goodnight guys...I'll post tomorrow!!!!

Dizzle - congrats bro! Keep eating, and hitting the weights HARD! What week are you in?!?!!

Ebaker3 - Nice to know your still here with me brotha....great to know I can be an inspiration to someone on the board....keep reading, and you'll know how the rest goes...if ya need advice, PM me!

----------


## freak of the week

34 lbs Many are called . . . .few reach for the phone. FUCKIN AWESOME

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/13

Hey guys/gals, its 11:30 AM, and I just finished my oatmeal and protien shake...Took my Milk Thistle and my ALA as well....Anyways, I'm getting ready to go to the gym now....Doing back/forearms/cardio today....Very interested to see how my strengh is in back, hopefully very strong! I'll weigh myself again today to see how much my weight has gone down, and I'll post those results....I'll be back to post after my workout...when I get back, I'm going to drink another shake, and take my Winny shot in my Right delt....woooohooo...be back soon guys.....

Freak - Thanks for the comments brotha...ur always there to support me.....good luck when you decide to hit the gear man!!!

-LTC

----------


## freak of the week

Thanks Cut. Remember obsession is a word used by lazy people to discribe greatness.

----------


## eradikate

sup boys! damn dude, you're doing good. i can't wait till i do my second cycle cuz it's gonna be a kick ass cycle! im here in Korea with a shitty diet cuz i can't eat good food mang! and the gym doesn't have enough weights for me to lift, i lift the whole rack!! and need more!! anyway, keep it up till the end of your cycle and you'll be a MONSTER!!
wut'z going on freak!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/14

Hey everyone, its 11:15 am, just ate my regular oatmeal and shake...Anyways, yesterday I had an awesome back workout...My strength is still going up, and its noticeable..My workout partner can't believe how much weight I am doing on everything now...It's awesome....I weighed in yesterday @ 222 lbs......but that keeps fluctuating, so I'll check it again next Monday and see where I'm at...Today is Legs/abs at the gym.......I have to run for the day, and I'll be back in a few hours to go to the gym, and take my Winny shot...then I'll post later on when I get in from the gym.....diet was off last night, but ate lots of NOT-CLEAN calories...lol....but I think those "cheats" are helping me grow because I don't get the calories otherwise, but I'm eating clean and hitting cardio hard now......Eating lots of CLEAN food, and I'm going to hit cardio 4x/week, for 30 min...No longer walking on the treadmill, I am going to do higher intensity...Eliptical, biking, etc....I'll be back soon!!!!

-LTC

Freak - I appreciate the comments brotha

Eradikate - Whats up bro?!?!?! Have fun in Korea...I can't believe they dont have enough weights!!! hahaha, thats funny man....live off of protien bars/shakes!

----------


## freak of the week

Where u at brotha? We need an update. lol Thanks

----------


## AZlifter

LTC-- 227lbs....Damn bro!  :Wink: 

Looks like this cycle has done some wonder for you. Having any problems with joint pains from the winni? Also are you noticing and increased hardness of the muscle yet?

Its looking good bro.....keep it up man. you got some good bros here supporting you! 

Peace,
AZ

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/15

Hey everyone, its 5:30 PM, just got in from the gym about an hour ago..had my shake, and getting ready to eat something....Anyways, I hit bi's/tri's/forearms today, it was awesome! Strength still going up, but today I felt the joint pains from the winny...its funny AZLifter asked about that, because I just started feeling the joint pains from winny today....I had to take 2 injections today, my test shot and my Winny shot...as you all know, I'm out of my EQ, so today was a test ONLY shot in my quad, and I took my winny shot in my calf......When I went to take my test shot in my quad, I inserted the pin, aspirated, and there was BLOOD!!!!!!! I got scared shitless when I saw blood in there, so I removed the pin WITHOUT injecting anything...I changed the pin, and re-injected with no problems....ONE tiny drop of blood got injected too, but I don't believe thats a problem from what I've read....But, I'm happy those 2 injections are done with....Tomorrow I will take the Winny in my bi's probably, maybe shoulders again....I weighed myself today @ the gym also, and I weighed 225...So that still great....Clothes are fitting tighter.....I never got to the gym yesterday to do legs...I took a winny shot in my calf, and I could barely walk, so I couldnt get in...my body needed the day to rest....Anyways, I'm off to eat..I'll post before bed....doing good so far!!! tomorrow is shoulder workout/abs/cardio...I can't wait!!!

-LTC

Freak - theres the update bro!!!!! thanx man

AZLifter - whats up bro, check me out on AOL sometime!!!!

----------


## dizzle

Everything is really coming in place for you. How many hours of sleep are you getting a day?

----------


## BuildingLean

Holla At Your Boy!!  :Smilie: 

The B.G. is getting ripped...

----------


## freak of the week

Thanks!!!! hit me back sometime LTC.

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/16

Whats up bro's.....its 2:45, just got in from the gym an hour ago....Hit shoulders/abs/30 min of cardio.....Got an AWESOME shoulder workout.....Strength is still going up, and my shoulders are getting bigger....( dont worry, pics will be SOON ).....Ate a bowl of oatmeal and a protien shake for breakfast, and had a protien bar before the gym....just had my post-workout shake, and getting ready to eat chicken/brown rice.....Feeling very very good.....Just took my Winny shot in my left delt....I really want my shoulders to blow up...tomorrow I will hit my right delt....Tomorrow I am going to the gym to hit calves/cardio again.......I'm off to eat, and go do some things...I'll be back soon...thanks for the comments brotha...

Dizzle- I'm sleeping about 8-9 hours a night.....thats helping alot  :Smilie: 

Building - you finally decide to read...I was shocked when I saw you actually posted under my shyt...ahahaha, nice avatar of the goods!!!

Freak - whats up brotha...keep readin!!!

-LTC

----------


## AZlifter

Hey brotha,

I'm not too sure if there are any OTC supps that can relieve joint pains from winni, but you can try the natural joint therapy pills. Be the guinea pig and let us know if that helps any.... :Smilie: 

I know deca works well too....but save that for later.....LOL

Peace,
AZ

----------


## freak of the week

LTC 

Keep it up bro. You doin any clen ? This is the best reading on the net.

You gettin any callouts in your gym? 

Peace

FREAK

you seen eradikate?

----------


## NoLimits

I have had good luck in the past using glucosamine for joint pains. You can find it at most drug stores and grocery stores in the vitamin isle.

Glad to hear all is going well LookingtoCut! Keep up the motivation.

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/16

Hey guys, its 6:15 PM, thanks for the responses....The joint pain today while doing shoulders wasn't too bad...Got a very nice burn in my muscles, but it felt like a good pain...LOL...anyways, I'll post again later on...I just ate chicken/brown rice.....I'll be back soon guys, just came to check in with my bros!!!!!! Took my winny shot in my left delt...painless...everything went perfect!!!!!!!!!

-LTC

AZLifter - thanks for the concern brotha...we'll chat online.....

Freak - People are noticing I'm growing in the gym...I've never met Eradikate......lol...keep in touch....

NoLimits- thanks again bro...keep on readin, and keep commentin!

----------


## eradikate

LTC you monster! cheating sometimes is ok to pack the calories dude, no sweats! there's no protein bars or shakes here. the funny thing i eat so much carbs that im getting bulkier! better for me when i cut! well im here some where in the country now visiting my gramps! im going back to the city monday to hit the weights and shit ya know! you should go on the bike dude. running will be too intense on the calves in my opinion. anyway, keep packing the pounds man! you're doing awesome!

----------


## freak of the week

LTC your funny bro. lol What about Clen ? Eradikate - you freaking your Gramps out. lol

----------


## eradikate

Can't wait for the after pics!

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/18

Hey guys, I haven't posted because I did not hit the gym Saturday or today ( Sunday ).......I took these 2 days off to fully rest, because next week should be big....Last week of test, and then in strictly winny after.....I'm comming to the end of my cycle, and it sucks!!!! Anyways, these past few days I have not been able to diet...overall, its been the past week basically...everynight I've pounded so much shit....It's my last few days, I'm leaving Tuesday for College ( Tallahassee )!!!!!! And tonight was me and my girls 1 year Anniversary!!!!!! So we celebrated, and ate bullshit.....but its all over, and time to get shredded....Tomorrow I Am hitting chest/abs @ the gym, and 30 min of cardio....I'm going to post my lifts tomorrow, and I will weigh myself....I need to cut, This past week or so, I've gained SOOOO Much fat...everyone notices it....my abs have gone to shit...so I need to get this under control...nipples were a little sensitive today, but i'm hoping it was just the shirt I was wearing because it hasn't bothered since, and no lumps or anything......ill keep ya posted...be back tomorrow to post....Should be a GREAT workout, and I gotta hit the cardio hard!!!

-LTC

----------


## RockSolid

good shit dude, this is one of my favorite threads, shows alot of detail and progress, pics would put the cherry on the cake,

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/19

Hey guys, its 1:00 PM, I'm about go to the gym right now......Today is my chest day, and the start of week 11!!!!!!!!! This is the last week of my T200, and then its ALL winstrol for the remainder of my cycle.....its slowly comming to an end....I'm going to try to go up in strength today, and I will post the results when I get in from the gym....I am doing chest/abs/30 min of cardio.......I'll be back sooon......gotta run

-LTC

Rock Solid - Thanks for the comments bro...I appreciate it....the pics are comming soon, I will post before/after pics RIGHT when I am complete....keep reading, its only gonna get better....

----------


## freak of the week

LTC where u hittin the winny today? how do your joints feel?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/19

Hey guys, its 4:00 PM, just got back from the gym...Had an awesome workout!!!! Was feeling very good pumps...I got 295 up 4 times today with a spot on my 4th set!!!!! Was definitely feeling the joint pains today while hitting chest.....Overall, feeling strong, and like my strength is still going up every workout....I weighed myself today and I was 229 lbs....I told you guys I gained ALOT of fat from everything I've been eating....but still getting bigger too.....Not bad when I started @ 193!!! Anyways, I have to start packing up, I'm leaving tomorrow for college in Tallahassee...and I move into my new place Friday, so I wont be able to post until then when My computer is setup.....Today my Winny is going in my right delt again.....gotta get the shoulders wider....lol.....I'll post how that goes, and I have to take a shot of T200 in my quad....I'll be back soon to post!!!!

-LTC

----------


## NoLimits

Alright, 295 for 4... that would make your one rep max at 330lbs. You should be happy with those results for a first cycle. Plus adding 36lbs to your frame. That is a big change. Just make sure to warm up prior to lifting, that seems to help me with joint pains!

I am sorry to hear that you are going to Tallahassee... I am a GATOR fan.

----------


## RockSolid

30+ pounds, amazing ,,, how are people reacting to that 30 extra pounds, keep up the good work,

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/25

Hey guys, I'm still alive!!! Been very hectic moving into my new place, finding a gym, etc.....I still do not have my computer setup...I have to wait until the middle of next week for them to setup the phone line, so I am on my girls computer in gainsville...I came here to visit her, so decided I would post....Everything is going great...I'm looking thicker/bigger everyday....I'm all done with the test/eq....I'm on my last 2 weeks of Winny, and its all done......I will try to post ASAP, once I get things setup...I haven't forgotten, ill be back soon!!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## dizzle

how much you weighin in at now bro?

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/26

Hi guys, its 4:45 PM, just got in from school......I plugged my laptop computer into my kitchen phone line, so I can use the internet until Wednesday ( thats when Sprint is setting up my line in my room for my real computer ).....typing on this thing sucks...I haven't weighed myself in a little while, but I've pretty much been bulking because I was eating EVERYTHING...I've put on some good size, but need to cut up....I started taking hydroxicut today, and I'm going to hit cardio 3x/week...I dont wanna do too much cardio while on Hydroxicut because of the fear of losing muscle....I am hitting chest/abs @ the gym today.....I'll hit the cardio tomorrow instead of today....I have 2 more weeks left of Winny...I am taking my Winny shot today in my delts....my shoulders have gotten alot bigger...I am going to try to put up 300lbs today, and see how it goes.....I'm really excited to work out......WOOOHOOO...I'm going soon...I'll be back later tonight to post.....I'll be updating all the time again as of wednesday.....keep reading guys...I'm back....I'll weigh in today!!!!! I gotta go eat some turkey.....

-LTC

Ok guys, now that I've put on size and I wanna cut down, should I cut calories slowly? Taper down my carbs @ night? Or keep my calories HIGH and CLEAN, and just keep with the ECA, and see how that goes? I need the 6 pack now.....LOL......help me out brothas!!!

PICS COMMING SOON

----------


## Ryu

I would just keep the calories high and clean. Stick with the ECA. I would not start droping calories by too much untill your natty test is back to normal.

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/26

Hey guys, its 10:10 PM, I just ate some grilled chicken breasts...Anyways, I had a VERY good workout today....I went to the gym blazed as hell, and figured it would affect my workout....I hit 300 lbs 8 times on my 4th set!!!! Tommorrow I am hitting back/forearms/cardio....I just weighed myself and I was 232 lbs.....I can't wait to see how the next 2 weeks go!!!!! I'll post tomorrow after my workout......

-LTC

----------


## The Emperor

Hey man, be very careful with this cutting. If I were you I would wait a few weeks. Like 4 weeks after your last clomid actually. If you start cutting now you will be in danger of losing alot of the new strength and muscle. Trust me. The pounds will come of quick but it will end up being muscle. Take your time with this cutting.

----------


## Tapout

like i wrote in the other post --good job bro getting up there with the big boys

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/27

Hey guys, I didnt get a chance to post earlier, so I wanted to post now.....I went and hit back @ the gym today...my strength has gone up significantly in chest and back so far...I think this is a good week.....As you all know, I started taking hydroxicut, but decided NOT to do any cardio....I should cut up just fine with diet and hard training, and ECA....I do not want to spare muscle or strength, so decided not to do cardio for at least 2 months if I do not cut to where I want to be without it.....Tomorrow is leg day.....I have been eating very clean the past 2 days, so far it looks like my diet is solid!!!!! Lets keep it that way now! I'll post tomorrow, be back soon guys!!!

Emperor - I am just going to take the ECA and keep calories high but clean...and cut carbs after 8:00 for now, then I'll cut carbs a little earlier week by week, but no cardio for now...we'll see......

Tapout - thanx brotha....i appreciate it!

-LTC

----------


## freak of the week

Sounds good Brotha. You may want to consider high intensity cardo ie. interval style if you feel your not losing fat as fast as you want. As I told you I like xendrine the best but any ECA stack will work. Keep it up man your doin awesome

----------


## majorpecs

FREAK IS RIGHT......high intensity cardio/interval training will melt it off.....I am living proof!

----------


## chinups

I lost fat not muscle from just eating right and working out. However I do believe if I ran more I would have a better six pack. but thats my opinion.

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/28

Hey everyone, its 6:30 PM, and I never got a chance to go to the gym and do legs today....My parents came up to visit me, and I gotta go to dinner with them, so I can't go....Its alright though, I'll hit calves on Friday with shoulders.....Anyways, my diet has been PERFECT since Monday.....cutting carbs after 8:00......Hydroxicut going well, I didnt know you had to take it with an empty stomach, but now I do......I'll post tomorrow after my bi/tri workout...I took my winny shot in my delt again today......

-LTC

Thanx for the comments guys...I'm going to stick with STRICT diet and ECA, and I should cut slowly but definitely will...then I can throw in cardio at the end to really get shredded........

----------


## LookingtoCut

08/30

Hi guys, sorry about not posting the other day....I had a very good bi/tri workout.........Very intense, and it was great....I hit shoulders at the gym today....I've been sick the past few days, not feeling good at all.....It's not the normal cold though...no runny nose, no fever, no coughing, etc...Strictly stomach aches/upset....I dont know if this could be caused by my cycle in any way, but I doubt it because everyone I know is sick, just not with those symptoms....So I really didnt get too good of a shoulder workout...Also, since I've been feeling like this, I havent been able to eat that much...I'm down to 225 lbs! I didnt take my hydroxicut today, due to the stomach aches and stuff, but I will start on Monday again...Monday is the LAST WEEK of my cycle.....that really sucks........Anyways, help me out bro's about my stomach...any advice? Let me know...thanx guys.........

-LTC

----------


## Tapout

if you have stomach problems the best thing is
sounds crazy
buttermilk or yogart
some kind of enzyme in them that works

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/02

Well guys, sorry I didnt post the past few days, I was too busy eating everything to make up for the past few days I was sick....Anyways, I started my hydroxicut again today, and I'm back to 230 lbs, but packed on fat from the foods...Now I will eat clean, but lots, and take my Hydroxicut to cut down some.....Anyways, I hit chest @ the gym today, and I couldn't fuckin believe it!!! I got 315 lbs up 8 fuckin times!!!!!!! Thats right, (3) 45lb plates on EACH side!!! Holy shit I felt strong......This is my LAST week of my cycle guys....Yes its depressing, and I have my clomid sitting right here waiting to be started in 3-4 days after my last winny shot........Overall, very happy with results so far, but just need to cut up a lot more...that will come with time and with diet....No cardio for now, will throw that in later down the road to finish shredding...dont want to lose too much size/strength right now....so I want to maintain and cut slowly......I'll post again soooon!

-LTC

P.S. Stomach is feeling alot better.....only hurts in the morning when I wake up...feels like an empty upset stomach......guys think its from the gear or just normal stomach virus?

----------


## latinherc

Sitting with your clomid should be 2 wk cycle of clen , so you loose much of that unwanted fat... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bunktown

i have been reading your post week in and week out. i think u are doing a very good job. cant wait to see your before and after pics. when are u going to post them.

----------


## The French Curler

Wow man, I can't believe your cycle is nearing its end. Can't wait to see you shredded bro, you will look awesome.

----------


## latinherc

we r gonna raise funds to buy u a new cycle so ya will keep your diary active....

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/03

Hey everyone, its 10:00 PM, just drank my post workout shake...I ended up working out kinda late tonight...and I did bi's/tri's instead of back today...I hurt my back spotting a friend yesterday, so I'm waiting until Thursday to hit back.....Got a very intense workout today, and I can definitely see ALOT more vascularity in my arms.......I'm weighing around 230 now, because I ate everything in sight to gain my size back....I am back on hydroxicut, and a clean diet, so I can start cutting slowly while maintaining size......I'll add in cardio in 2 months or so.....I only have a few more winny shots left....damn that sucks....its alright...I'll look forward to my next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not looking forward to clomid at all.....damn, but ill push my way through it......I am working on my digital camera tonight, and will have pics either late tonight, or tomorrow....so get ready for before/afters!!!!!!!

Stomach is still upset...going to get checked out at Dr. tomorrow, so I will keep you posted....

-LTC

Latinherc- thanx for the comments brotha......I wish I could get some Clen ...I'll just hit the hydroxicut and clean diet for now....cut slowly...

bunktown - pics are commin very very shortly...I need a MOD/VET to re-size and post for me.....PM Me to help!

French Curler - I cant wait to see myself shredded....I should be around 210-212 lbs shredded.........

----------


## majorpecs

damn....what am i gonna read now??? awesome diary LTC...I hope that when my time comes to keep you guys updated, that I can keep you as entertained as you did me!!

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/04

Hey guys, its 4:30 PM, getting ready to go to the gym in a few...Just had some oatmeal and a protien shake...eating very clean today! I am going to do legs @ the gym today......And take my winny shot in my right delt....I went to the Dr. today and got blood work done.....So tomorrow, they are going to call me so I can go pick up the results...they did an overall " profile "...whatever that means...It should check for liver,kidney,glucose, blood levels, etc.......So we'll see..I'm going to compare them to my results before my cycle, and see changes...She said my stomach seems like a regular stomach virus though.....anyways, ill be back soon to post!!!!!!!!!!! its comming to an END!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

P.S. Digital camera is not working...i cant get it to put the pics on the computer from the camera using the USB cables....

-LTC


Majorpecs- thanx for the comments brotha....cant wait to read ur diary!

----------


## RockSolid

> _Originally posted by latinherc_ 
> *we r gonna raise funds to buy u a new cycle so ya will keep your diary active....*


ROLFMAO

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/06


Hey everyone, I just had a long 8 hour car drive back to my Hometown...Came here to visit my parents and brother for the weekend, so I have access to my computer again...My phone line went out in my apartment in Tallahassee and they are supposed to fix it Monday....Anyways, I have a VERY crucial question.....

I took my LAST shot of Winny today........And I am starting my Clomid tomorrow......My question is :

1) Do I take my Clomid with meals?

2) Do I split them up or take them together?

Thanx for your help, I was not sure about this, and I start tomorrow!!!!!

You all know my cycle!!!!!!

----------


## freak of the week

So what happened with test results. . . was that all BS by the Doc??

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/07

Ok guys, guess nobody wanted to help me out or else nobody reads my diary anymore! Are you guys still with me? Lets see some replies!!!!!!!!!

I am starting my Clomid on Monday, because I was informed to wait 2-3 days so its out of my system, so I will begin on Monday.

I am VERY impressed overall with results from my cycle...Very very happy........Here's the final stats:

BEFORE: 6'2,193lbs,12-13% BF....

AFTER : 6'2, 228lbs, 14-16% BF as of right now.....

VERY satisfied and think it was the PERFECT 1st cycle.....Strength went up MORE than could ever imagine.....

And guess what?!?!?!........ PICS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am taking after pictures TONIGHT and posting them!!!!! EVERYBODY BE READY FOR THE THREAD CALLED " LookingToCut Before/AFTER 1st Cycle ".

Can any MODS re-size all my pics for me? My before and after pics and post them for me? PLEASE HELP! I want to hear your thoughts on my progress!!!!!!

----------


## latinherc

Great man! we will wait for your pictures,dont forget to flex... :Wink:

----------


## dizzle

ready and waiting bro.

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/07

Hey guys, thanks for responses finally! Nice to know you guys are still with me....Anyways, I decided I am going to continue my diary throughout my Clomid as well...I have not seen that yet on the boards, and I believe it could be a great experience for people to learn from who have not yet cycled or for those who have not taken Clomid....My Clomid starts on Monday, and I will keep my thread updated daily like I have before...I will also include maintence meals, workouts, etc....

Keep everyone informed of my strength, weight, bf%, etc........

My pics will be up later tonight IF I find a mod to re-size them for me...

Thanks again, and its NOT over yet.....keep reading!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. I stopped taking hydroxicut due to stomach pains, etc...but I WILL resume it again AFTER clomid....I will start ECA again....

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/07

Hey guys, I COMPLETELY forgot about something very important....

I will NOT be able to post my before/after pics tonight because my BEFORE pics are stored on my computer in my apartment at college! I am home for the weekend, so I do not have those pics here.....

And the worst news is that I have NO phone line in my apartment at school, so I won't be able to get on until Wednesday most likely to post them...............

BUT...there is good news...I DID take my AFTER pics tonight...and I CAN post them tonight if you are interested...so the choice is up to you guys.............

I can either post my AFTER pics now, and add the before pics next Wednesday, or we can be patient, and wait until then and post them all at once so you can REALLY see the differences......I am really interested in hearing your opinions, and all advice.....I would like to know the honest truth......So, let me know SOOOON so I can post if you guys want!!!!!!!!!!!!

-LTC

----------


## Aragorn

Lets see those pics bro...you'll have the before ones up soon anyways so we can compare them then. So lets see them!

Aragorn

----------


## latinherc

Hey!!1 we who have follow you throught your growth have seen your b4 pics so post the aft pics and then you can add the comparision if u like

----------


## Ryu

Post em bro! LOL

----------


## mique

thanks for all of the updates, Im considering on doing a very similar cycle and Im glad I read.

----------


## Lostsoul

hey LookingtoCut, thanks for the diary, i'm hanging on every post, i've never read a thread this big b4, and i've read every single post.

I havent done a cycle yet, but this has been so valuable to me, you have no idea.

Thanks again for sharing with us.

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/09

Hey everyone, I am back up in Tallahassee for college...I just sent Pete235 my pics for him to re-size them for me...They WILL be posted 100000% tonight...The pics will not be under this thread, so keep your eyes peeled!!!!! Anyways, I started my clomid today, taken 4 tabs so far....I havent felt anything...No emotional problems, nothing..so I'm hoping it stays like this....I'm going to take my last 2 in a few hours....I hit chest @ the gym today...Was kinda dissapointed...I only ended on 295 for 4 reps.....Last week I was hitting 315 for 8 reps! I definitely think its because I went early in the morning today and all I had before I went was a protien shake, so I didnt have much carbs for energy.....But, I am weighing in @ 225 lbs right now....feeling good...and today I started back on my diet...100% on track..so I can slowly lean out.....

I will keep this diary going throughout clomid, etc..This way you can hear day by day how things are going POST-CYCLE and maintence wise....Keep reading guys, dont give up on me!

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR COMMENTS...I LOVE TO KNOW YOU ARE STILL WITH ME...IM HAPPY MY DIARY WAS IMPORTANT TO SO MANY OF YOU....FEEL FREE TO MAKE ANY COMMENTS OR QUESTIONS.....

-LTC

( I will be back online to post the pics ASAP when I recieve them )

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/10

Whats up brothas....Wanted to let everyone know that I had NO problems with my Clomid yesterday...Haven't broken out at all, and no emotional sides at all...Maybe I'm one of the LUCKY few who dont get affected from Clomid........We'll see how that goes...Anyways, I'm on my 2nd day, and it feels good to only have to take 2 tabs....1 in the morning, 1 with lunch......

I'm going to the gym in a few hours to hit back today, so I'll let you know how that goes...Still weighing 225....

MY PICS ARE UP! BEFORE/AFTER PICS of first cycle!! Check for that thread!

-LTC

----------


## eradikate

wait about a week or two. you'll get the acne and the emotional sides...actually i shouldn't say that. from my personal experienece i got most of my acne around week 2 of clomid. just becareful! oh yea...couple of weeks after clomid your ballz will be bigger again. good grace  :Smilie:

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/11

Hey guys, thaks for the replay Eradikate.....I'm hoping I get lucky and have no side affects from Clomid at all ( knocks on wood )....I've talked to many people who made it through without anything, depends how you react....I finished my 3rd day today, still feel the same...maybe a little bit more emotional than usual...nothing tooo bad.....

I hit Shoulders/Calves today...got very good workout..strength went up in shoulder still, which I'm happy about....Diet has been clean....3 protien shakes a day, chicken, turkey, oatmeal, etc.....Eating A LOT but eating CLEAN now...."maintaning " for a month or so before I start cutting calories, taking ECA, and cardio...

-LTC

----------


## LookingtoCut

09/16

Hey guys, I'm still here...I am currently on my 8th day of Clomid, still no problems yet.....Everything has been going perfect...taking 100mg/DAY. I am weighing 220lbs now, so I'm guessing I must have lost all or most of my water I was holding.....I am going to maintain throughout Clomid, and then hit Clen /ECA/Cardio...2 weeks on, 2 weeks hydroxicut..That should really shred me up...Do you guys agree? 

Check out my other threads, and if you still have not seen my pics, they are posted...Check in Members Picture section....bump it up...Anyone still with me? Or did you all give up?

----------


## brucelee

Yea dude, still here! great job on the diary! I'm thinking about hitting up the same cycle myself....

----------


## majorpecs

still with you man....keep posting until clomid is done..i am interested in how much you keep and what if any sides you experience on the clomid

----------


## Grand Master B

I've been away for a bit, but just read this thread from start to finish. Someone please tell me LTC posted his pics. I'm dying to see these.

Good read LTC, give us an update!

GMB

----------


## LookingtoCut

hey guys, sorry its been a while since the update.. Anyways, I've FINISHED clomid!!!!! I have broken out a little bit on my chest/back since I stopped Clomid, but nothing TOO bad...I hope it stays like this...My weight is still around 218-220. I am starting Clen today, so that should help cut down the bf%. Cardio will be 3-4x/week for 30 min as well as clean diet. Yes, I did post my pics a while ago, so go check them out!

Thanx guys, if you have any questions or anything you want to know, feel free to ask!

-LTC

----------


## chinups

Wheres shoulders???

----------


## LookingtoCut

Shoulder picture? What do you mean?

----------


## LookingtoCut

Hey guys, I noticed today I am kinda breaking out on my face,back,chest....Not TOO bad, but its gotten a little worse....What can I do to stop this before it gets worse?

Retin-A? Anything over the counter or anything?

Ever since I ended clomid, its been gettin worse...it sux!

----------


## eradikate

i told ya bro!! acne comes after cycle! start using some retin-a and wash your face with dial soap. those two got rid of all my acne right now. i have a nice smooth sexy eradikate face again  :Smilie:

----------


## LookingtoCut

LOL, there ya are Eradikate....I thought you had dissapeared!!!

Anyways guys, here's an update....

So far things have been going pretty well. I started Clen on Monday, and I am @ 120mcg's/day. I plan on increasing up to 160mcg's/day because I am not getting shakes or anything.....I am hitting cardio 3x/week for 30 min, and eating clean but alot of calories....I'm weighing around 212lbs now.....bf% - not sure.......

I'm going home this weekend, and I am getting my blood work done again to make sure things are in check......

But so far, so good....I gotta lean out, so lets hope things go smootly...

As far as strength, I have been maintaining strength wonderfully. Actually, I have gone up in strength in several excersizes...Only thing I have gone down in is Chest, which I expected......

----------


## Ryu

LTC... Congrats on everything.

The only thing that bothers me is the rating of this thread. WTF? Alot of work whent into keeping this journal. Ah well. Get some b5 for the acne too bro. It should help.

----------


## LookingtoCut

RYU- Thanks a ton brotha...As far as the rating of this thread, it somehow went to shit. I guess people got sick of seeing my posts.... :Frown: 

Anyways, today is Sunday, 10/13....I have been visiting my parents all weekend from school as you know...Anyways, my diet got thrown off since I visit them only once in a while, they wanted to go out and eat, etc.....Mom wanted to cook me all sorts of shit....But, I still took my Clen , and I haven't really gained ANY weight yet....I am leaving to drive back up to Tally today, so I got a long 7 hour drive ahead of me, but when I get back tomorrow, diet is 100% on track again as well as cardio 3x-4x/week for 30 min first thing in the morning....Just wanted to keep everyone updated...we'll see how my strength goes tomorrow for chest....Chest is the only thing strength has gone down in, so hopefully, I stay around where I'm at without losing much more......

----------


## eradikate

i notice that too. i been off my cycle for a while now and my chest got weaker but everything else is the same or even stronger. is there any explanation whty?

----------


## littlekid

hey man i was just looking through your journal and I've got to say...good job! wow, the strength gains are rediculous.

But also, in your last post I noticed that you said you were driving up to Tally. Do you live there? Cuz i'm a junior at Leon and train at Premier. I thought it was cool that someone else on here might be from Tallahassee.

----------


## BASK8KACE

Oldie but goodie post. Bumping it so I can find it again later:

LookingtoCut 's diet diary

----------


## tallyjuice

for those who say u can judge weight by pictures, read this thread and look at the pics. Keep in mind that he's almost 6'3"

----------


## groverman1

hmmm

----------


## HereWeGoAgain

WOW, I pulled this thread up from almost 3 years ago!

This is ME ( LookingToCut ). I just re-registered on the boards again with my new name! I can't believe all the support and views this thread received!

Thanks for keeping up with me, and I am BACK and ready to start over! 


NO JUICE THIS TIME, JUST HITTING IT HARD!

----------


## hitmanh

yeah man, i just read the whole of this post! and i was let down at the end because i didnt see any after pictures!!! arghhhh

----------


## HereWeGoAgain

The pictures are up in the pictures section! I have before/after pictures.

----------


## HereWeGoAgain

Well guys, I had gotten terribly out of shape. Got up to 291 lbs over the past 5 years since this diary. 

I'm proud to announce I'm back to 209lbs and about 10-12% BF after hard NATURAL training and dieting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lovinglife

keep up the hard work

----------


## dadiesel5

> Well guys, I had gotten terribly out of shape. Got up to 291 lbs over the past 5 years since this diary. 
> 
> I'm proud to announce I'm back to 209lbs and about 10-12% BF after hard NATURAL training and dieting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great job

----------


## LookingtoCut

Look who's back guys!!!

----------


## big abe

whats up man, just read your whole diary. great job man really wanna see before and after pics i cant pull up the pics on your thread is there any other ways to see the pics??

----------


## LookingtoCut

I don't even have the pictures anymore  :Frown: 

They were all put in a different thread under the Members Pictures section. They don't load there anymore?

----------


## kappaz0

what are your goals?

----------

